# Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai

*Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung​*

Wenn auf der einen Seite der Nordbayrische Kurier so trocken und mit wenigen und dürren Worten berichtet, wie hier ein Fischereiaufseher einem 13-jährigen wohl mit dessen Widerstand die Angeln abnehmen wollte (um die Fischwilderei zu beenden), als er ihn beim (schwarz?)angeln erwischte und auf Grund dessen, dass der "Bub" dann Kratzer an der Hand hatte, die Mutter des "Buben" gegen den Fischereiaufseher  mit Beleidigungen reagierte - und man auf der anderen Seite den Bayern ja auch gerne ein robustes körperliches Naturell in Diskussionen nachgesagt wird, würde mich schon mal interessieren, was da wirklich und in Realität vorgefallen ist.. 

ALLE drei Personen müssten mit einer Anzeige rechnen..

Siehe:
http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/nachrichten/fischwilderei-endet-mit-auseinandersetzung_465409

Sollte also ein Boardie aus Behringersmühle anwesend sein und etwas mitbekommen haben:
Gerne berichten!!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Gondoschir (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Da hat der junge Mann aber nochmal Glück gehabt, dass er nicht auf Karl S. gestoßen ist... |kopfkrat



> Auch Karl S. erklärt bereitwillig, warum er den Kleinen Waffenschein  will. Der 73-Jährige ist staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher. Wer eine  Angel in ein öffentliches Gewässer hält, den darf er nach dem  Fischereischein fragen. Nicht immer geben sich die Angesprochenen  freundlich.



http://www.nordbayern.de/region/nue...ren-darum-rusten-wir-mit-waffen-auf-1.4928260


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

da sieht man mal wieder wie "Bescheuert" unsere Welt oder muss ich einschränken, Deutschland, ist dass ein Fischereiaufseher einen Jugendlichen verletzt nur weil der vielleicht "Schwarzangelt". 
Soll er halt die Polizei rufen wenn er meint es wäre Verhältnismäßig aber ich denke dass da mal "wieder" die Blockwart Mentalität mit jemandem durchging.
Wollen wir mal hoffen dass so jemand niemals irgendeinen Waffenschein jeglicher art erwerben kann.

Chill out and go fishing


----------



## Lajos1 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Hallo,

na ja, was soll der Fischereiaufseher denn tun. Der Knabe hat schwarzgefischt und sich dabei erwischen lassen. Der Fischereiaufseher hat ihm die Angel abnehmen wollen, was er eindeutig darf und streng genommen sogar muß, dabei hat der Schwarzfischer offensichtlich Widerstand geleistet. Was das mit Blockwart zu tun hat erschließt sich mir nicht. An der Wiesent wird nun mal etwas häufiger kontrolliert als anderswo (sehr bekanntes Salmonidengewäser) und das Risiko erwischt zu werden ist entsprechend hoch. Zu meiner Zeit (Schwarzfischerzeit in der Kindheit) hätte es ein paar drümmer Schelln (starke Ohrfeigen gegeben) und das Gerät wäre auch fort gewesen. Allerdings hätte ich es auch nie in der Wiesent probiert, eben wegen des hohen Risikos.
Der Junge hat sich dämlich angestellt und da hat man eben mit Konsequenzen zu rechnen. 


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Hallo,



> hätte es ein paar drümmer Schelln (starke Ohrfeigen gegeben)


So wärer es zu meiner Zeit auch gewesen, und zu Hause wahrscheinlich noch eine hinterher.

Mit einer Anzeige hätte trotzdem keiner der Beteiligten rechnen müssen.

Aber mittlerweile schreiben wir das Jahr 2016 und Respekt vor Gesetz und Ordnung spielt in vielen Familien nur eine eher untergeordnete Rolle.

Aber ohne die genaue Faktenlage zu kennen, kann man das eh nicht beurteilen, wer da ggf. Grenzen überschritten hat.

In B.C.  genießen die Fischereiaufseher übrigens noch mehr Respekt, denn dort sind sie unformiert und bewaffnet.


----------



## Gondoschir (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Was bin ich doch froh, dass ich im "gesitteten" Teil des Landes am angeln bin.
Hier kommt der Kontrolleur auf mich zu, weist sich aus und bittet mich um die Papiere. Nach Durchsicht dieser schweift sein Blick über meine Angelstelle und hin und wieder gibt es mal eine Bemerkung, was sein Kollege evtl. unschön finden würde. Abschließend gibt es noch einen kurzen oder längeren Smalltalk und dann geht er wieder seines Weges. Wie unkompliziert doch alles sein kann, wenn man etwas gegenseitiges Verständnis aufbringen kann... |kopfkrat


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Kleinigkeiten, die hoch geschaukelt werden.

Aus einem kleinen Jungen, der heimlich schwarz geangelt hat, wird miese Fischwilderei.
Aus einer aus der Hand gerissenen Rute wird Körperverletzung. Und aus einer kleinen Auseinandersetzung wird eine Beleidigung vor Gericht.

Ich weiß ja nicht, das klingt für mich alles nach pillepalle die hochgekocht wird.

Wer hat nicht schwarz geangelt als Kind? Wurde man erwischt, gab es einen Satz heiße Ohre (nicht mal) und am Abend am Essenstisch war wieder alles in Ordnung. Man hat sich dann vielleicht noch angepflaumt, weil man die Ohrfeige nicht den Eltern überlassen hat und am Tresen hat man dann wieder zusammen ein Bier getrunken. Eigentlich ganz simpel :q


----------



## BERND2000 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Dr. Ott'l schrieb:


> da sieht man mal wieder wie "Bescheuert" unsere Welt oder muss ich einschränken, Deutschland, ist dass ein Fischereiaufseher einen Jugendlichen verletzt nur weil der vielleicht "Schwarzangelt".
> Soll er halt die Polizei rufen wenn er meint es wäre Verhältnismäßig aber ich denke dass da mal "wieder" die Blockwart Mentalität mit jemandem durchging.
> Wollen wir mal hoffen dass so jemand niemals irgendeinen Waffenschein jeglicher art erwerben kann.
> 
> Chill out and go fishing


 
 Sorry, ich hoffe Du hast nur etwas missverstanden.#q
 Ansonsten wünsche ich Dier einen abgelegenes Fischereirecht an den Hals. Wo Du dann entspannt für Schwarzfische den Besatz machst und dich an Ihrem Glück erfreust.

 Was hat das mit Blockwartmentalität zu tun, wenn Jemand seinen Job macht oder sein Eigentum schützt.
 Der Junge hat nur gemacht was viele Jungs eben so machen, der Aufseher, das was Aufseher eben so machen.
 Leider zeigte sich der Junge wohl kein Schuldgefühl sonst hätte Er die Rute ja hergeben können. Ist wohl nicht ganz entspannt abgelaufen.
 Die Rute ist Beweismittel bis zur Feststellung der Person und des Herganges.

 Die Mutter scheinen  Kratzer gar zu Anzeige wegen roher Gewallt getrieben zu haben.
 Ein Nettes Früchtchen diese Mutter, erst kommt sie Ihrer Erziehung und Aufsichtspflicht nicht nach, dann beleidigt sie vielleicht noch den Aufseher...vielleicht gar im Beisein des Sohns.
 Hoffentlich nur vor Aufregung..
 Das nennt sich Erziehung, ....zum Verzogenen Lümmel der fremde Rechte nicht mehr achtet.

 Ich habe als Junge Eins anders gemacht, wurde ich tatsächlich mal erwischt (und nicht als Kind übersehen) dann habe ich da zu auch gestanden und keinen Affen gemacht.
 So haben hat viele Angefangen aus Kind.....Schlimm wenn es da dann die Polizei braucht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Wenn die Polizei eingeschaltet wird, muss im Prinzip gar nix über das Geschilderte hinausgehende passiert sein, damit alle drei eine Anzeige bekommen.

Einen ähnlichen Vorfall gab es kürzlich bei einem benachbarten Jugendfußballverein: Der Trainer schnappt sich einen Störenfried, schüttelt ihn und der Junge fängt an zu weinen. Die Mutter nennt den Trainer dummes *********. Beide zeigen sich gegenseitig an. Der Trainer hat jetzt ein Problem wegen Körperverletzung, die Mutter wegen Beleidigung.

Im Prinzip ist nichts weiter als das passiert, was täglich zig-fach irgendwo passiert, nur wurde halt die Polizei eingeschaltet. Und die agiert anhand des Gesetzes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Sehe das wie Naturliebhaber, nur kennt man ja bayerische Gepflogenheiten der körperlichen und sprachlichen Rustikalität in der Auseinandersetzung, daher hätte mich halt interessiert, ob mehr dahintersteckt..

"Ein paar Kratzer" kann auch schon ein ordentlich zerschrammter Arm sein, eine "Beleidigung" durchaus ne Tirade....

Aber es stimmt schon, weit gekommen ists in Bürokrateutonien, wenn selbst strafunmündige 13-jährige wegen Angeln so angegangen werden, das steht mal fest......


----------



## Dachfeger (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Ich bin da eher bei Lajos1 und Bernd2000.
Heutzutage hat doch keiner mehr den Ar... in der Hose zuzugeben wenn er was verbockt hat.
Klar gab es früher ne Schelle...und gut war. Oder Heeme noch eine dazu.
Da die Deutschen aber mittlerweile Rechtsstreitgeil sind fällt sowas ja flach.
Er hat nur seine Arbeit gemacht und fertig. Hätte der Bub seine Angel hergegeben. hätte er wohl auch keine Kratzer:g


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Ich bin eh´dafür, dass Kinder unter 14 Jahren überall mit einer Angel frei fischen dürfen.

Von daher. Pffffttt.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Wir verstehen uns halt, Ralle...
Bis 14 eh strafunmündig........


----------



## Andal (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Wenn meine Eltern wegen jeder Watsch'n prozessiert hätten, die ich mir redlich von anderen Leuten verdient habe, wäre sie heute noch im Gerichtssaal.


----------



## Tricast (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich bin eh´dafür, dass Kinder unter 14 Jahren überall mit einer Angel frei fischen dürfen.
> 
> Von daher. Pffffttt.....




Genau, dafür bin ich auch. Und es muss auch nicht jeder Fischereiaufseher kleine Kinder vom Wasser vertreiben.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## phirania (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Jawohl,bis 14 Schwarzangeln als Lehrjahre...
Und danach Ausgebildet Schwarzangeln.... #h


----------



## Seifert (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn meine Eltern wegen jeder Watsch'n prozessiert hätten, die ich mir redlich von anderen Leuten verdient habe, wäre sie heute noch im Gerichtssaal.



Ich war 14 und bei meinen Großeltern in Ofr.(Raum Bayreuth)in den Ferien zu Besuch.Mit 'nem Kumpel aus Nämberch waren wir im Wald,am Bach zugange,um dort Forellen zu schnappen (unerlaubterweise,natürlich).Hatte gerade eine neue Lederhose an,die nahm das Rumrutschen nicht so übel.Nachdem wir drei oder vier Tierchen erbeutet hatten und auf die fünfte hofften,tat es einen Knall und einen bösen Schlag auf meine halbnackten Oberschenkel.Der Bauer,der die Fischrechte hatte, hatte mal eben mit feinem vogelschrot eine Salve auf uns abgegeben.Die Schrote entfernte der Dorfarzt,nicht ohne reichlich Jod auf die Wunden zu tupfen.
Den Bauern anzeigen??Im Leben nicht,wir nahmen es sportlich und haben Jahre später mit ihm auf das damalige Ereignis eine kräftige Maß gezischt.
So geht's auch-ohne Polizei,Rechtsanwalt und sonstiges Gedöhns.
Gut,es war anno 1956..........#6


----------



## Andal (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Wenn wir uns über die aushäusigen Watsch'n daheim beschwert hätten, hätte es ja gleich das nächste Donnerwetter gegeben. Wir sind halt dann gern hergegangen und haben den Fensterscheiben der Watsch'nverteiler unsere Steinschleuder gezeigt. Ein echter "Indianer" kennt eben kein Vergessen und Vergeben. :q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir verstehen uns halt, Ralle...
> Bis 14 eh strafunmündig........



Aber Stress für die Eltern, da Vorladung durch die Polizei und Information des Jugendamts.


----------



## Honeyball (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Ich finde das Ganze einfach nur zum Kotzen.
Staatsanwälte und Gerichte müssen sich mit so einem Scheiß rumschlagen, den sie sowieso wieder einstellen werden, weil nix bei rumkommt, und nebenbei verzögern sich wieder 2-5 echte Straftatsbearbeitungen.
Und alles entweder nur wegen 'nem übertrieben Ordnungszwang oder 'nem genauso übertriebenen Gluckenschutzwahns oder vielleicht auch beides, wer weiß.

Die Eltern von heute kriechen ihren Rotzlümmeln in den Allerwertesten, und wehe es kommt ihnen einer zu nahe. Werte wie Respekt und Unrechtsbewusstsein gehen den Bach runter und stoßen dann irgendwann auf zu wenig Fingerspitzengefühl und zuviel Regelwahn. 
Als ich in dem Alter bei uns im Park mit 'nem kleinen Gummiball als Pose und Schwimmbrot am 6er Vorfachhaken versucht hab, 'nen Karpfen rauszuholen, war mir von vornherein bewusst, dass ich im Ernstfall schneller laufen musste als der Parkwächter. Und als der Ernstfall kam, waren wir schneller, aber der Parkwächter hatte 'nen Abendbrot und wir einen Gummiball und ein paar Meter Angelschnur weniger.

Wenn es da 'n paar in den Nacken gegeben hätte, wäre die Enttäuschung, zu langsam gewesen zu sein, die weitaus größere Strafe für uns gewesen.
Und wenn da irgendwer die Polizei oder 'nen Anwalt mit belästigt hätte, wäre er zum Gespött der ganzen Stadt geworden.
Ich bin bestimmt keiner von der "Früherwarallesbesser-Fraktion", aber zumindest konnten wir als Kind noch Kind sein, auch in der Großstadt, und standen dafür auch zu allem Murks, den wir so verzapft haben


----------



## angler1996 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

vom Prinzip her hast Du ja Recht, speziell was die Befassung der Strafverfolgungsbehörden angeht.
 nur in unseren Kindertagen hat sich noch einer getraut, einem mal den Kopf zu recht zur rücken.
 Mach das mal heute


----------



## hirschkaefer (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

So als Kinder haben wir doch alle schwarz mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg geangelt. Laßt sie doch. Wenn sie wirklichen Spaß daran haben werden sie früher oder später im Leben ganz hochofizielle Angler die viel Geld in ihr Hobby stecken.


----------



## Honeyball (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



angler1996 schrieb:


> vom Prinzip her hast Du ja Recht, speziell was die Befassung der Strafverfolgungsbehörden angeht.
> nur in unseren Kindertagen hat sich noch einer getraut, einem mal den Kopf zu recht zur rücken.
> Mach das mal heute



Eben, und genau DAS ist m.M.n das Problem an dem Ganzen:m


----------



## BERND2000 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich bin eh´dafür, dass Kinder unter 14 Jahren überall mit einer Angel frei fischen dürfen.
> 
> Von daher. Pffffttt.....



|abgelehn
Ganz nebenbei mal diverse rechtliche Betrachtungen und etliche Gesetze auszusetzen ist ja auch kein Problem.
Sind ja nur unwichtige Dinge wie, Eigentumsrechte, Fischereirechte und ...das lästige Tierschutzrecht.
Warum nicht das Angeln für Jeden und überall ....:m
Dann erübrigt sich auch Besatz, Kontrolle oder jegliche Zahlungen von Beiträgen oder Pacht, weil nur Dumme so etwas dann machen... 


Etwas zu erlauben, ist etwas ganz anderes als es nur bewusst auch mal zu übersehen.
Treiben Sie es zu Arg, kann man Ihnen sonst nicht einmal mehr einen Schrecken einjagen.

Oft reicht es ja schon Sie überhaut am Wasser zu erwischen, der Schreck sitzt meist schon.
Vielleicht auch mal eine etwas energischeres Wort, den Namen aufschreiben oder ein Wort mit den Eltern führen.
Wenn das alles nicht hilft, oder man denkt das bringt nichts, bleibt ja noch ein Weg.

Ich denke wenn der Namen erfasst wird und man beim Pächter oder Richter antanzen muss, ist das für fast Alle ausreichend. (Für Eltern+Kind)

Aber viele Gerichte sind da ja schon viel weiter und noch etwas verständnisvoller, wenn sie das dann einfach so einstellen.
Die sind so weit, das sie das gar von Kindern, gerne auch auf Ältere ausdehnen.
Also keine Angst Heinz, Bremen ist da schon sehr weit vorangeschritten.
Stellen die dort nicht fast alles ein, was Fischwilderei betrifft?
|gutenach


----------



## Revilo62 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Au Mann, armes Deutschland, einem 13-jährigen derart anzugehen zeugt aber auch von wenig Geschick des Aufsehers beim Umgang mit dieser Materie und seit nicht böse, ihr die da das Wort "Blockwart" als völlig fehl am Platz beachten.
Unabhängig davon, dass es nicht korrekt vom Jüngling war, es droht im nix, er ist strafunmündig, Ob der Staftatbestand der vollendeten Fischwilderei überhaupt besteht und damit die Einziehung des Angelgerätes rechtswirksam ist, da steht nirgend was geschrieben, gegen die Mutter könnte er ja zivilrechtlich wegen Beleidigung vorgehen, aber hat er Zeugen?
Wie wollen wir Kinder und Jugendliche zum Angeln bringen, wenn wir derart auf Verstöße reagieren, das geht auch grundsätzlich anders und auch besser, ohne dass man gleich derartig entgleist. 
Wie gesagt, die Gesamtumstände werden nicht weiter dargestellt, eine Pflichtverletzung der Mutter was die Beaufsichtigung betrifft liegt nicht vor, lediglich die "Beleidigung" ,aber auch, wenn es so war, die leichte Körperverletzung durch die Amtshandlung des Fischereiaufsehers, ich sag ganz ehrlich, alle sollten denBall flach halten, imZweifelsfall könnte sogar der Aufseher in einem Zivilrechtsstreit unterliegen, wenn ein geschickter Anwalt der Gegenseite agiert.
Gerade im ländlichen Gebiet ist es ja meist so, dass man sich kennt und dies anders regeln kann, zum Beispielmit einer von allen Seiten ausgesprochen Belehrung und ggf. mit gemeinnütziger Tätigkeit von ein paar Stunden.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Zwei Beispiele, wie es auch gehen könnte.

In meiner Zeit im Fahrradladen habe ich einen etwa 12jährigen Buben dabei erwischt, wie er eine Kleinigkeit geklaut hat. Ich fragte ihn, was ihm jetzt lieber sei. Alles ganz offiziell mit Polizei, Eltern und dem ganzen Trara, oder gleich jetzt eine Watsch'n. Er zögerte kurz und entschied sich für die Watsch'n. Ich hab ihn nicht gehauen und einfach mit seiner randvollen Hose heimgeschickt. Irgendwie waren wir beide mit dieser Lösung sehr zufrieden.

Ein Kollege hatte damals ein paar Kilometer Wiesenbach zur Pacht bekommen. Jedesmal, aber wirklich jedesmal erwischte er einen ganz bestimmten Bauernbuben beim Schwarzfischen. Der hörte einfach nicht. Also verfrachtete er den Knaben auf den elterlichen Hof und gab dem Vater auf, dass der Bub einen Jugendfischereischein bekommt, oder es jetzt nicht mehr ohne Polizei ginge. Dem Buben legte er auf, dass er jetzt den Bach beaufsichtigen müsse. In ganz Oberbayern gab es danach kein besser überwachtes Gewässer mehr!


----------



## Jose (11. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

@Bernd, von einem 13jährigen frech angelnden kind den bogen zu spannen hin zu (auch organisierter) fischwilderei heißt für mich ganz einfach:
hier wird der bogen überspannt bis ich breche.


----------



## angler1996 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetz uaffungng*

macht's euch mal nicht so einfach, die Grenze ist nur per Gesetz bei 14 definiert, wie der Knabe tatsächlich ist?
 die Maulschellenoption ist vom Prinzip her besser.
 Solange der nicht auf grundsätzlich Nahrungsbeschaffung
 wegen nicht schuldfähigem Alter getrimmt


----------



## Lajos1 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Hallo,

wir haben wahrscheinlich so ziemich alle in unseren Kindheitstagen schwarz gefischt und uns war das Risiko bewußt, was passiert/passieren kann, wenn wir erwischt wurden. Das mit der Watschn geht heute nicht mehr, bei Eltern die z.B. einem Lehrer schon mit dem Rechtsanwalt drohen, weil er gewagt hat ihrem Ableger eine (verdiente) 4 ins Zeugnis zu schreiben. Was bleibt also; die offiziell vorgesehenen Tour und da ist bei einem, auch strafunmündigen, Schwarzfischer das Gerät erstmal weg, siehe auch § 72 Bay. Fischereigesetz. Als Angler kann ich ja über die Schwarzfischerei hinwegsehen. Als Fischereiaufseher eher nicht.
Was genau vorgefallen ist weiß keiner von uns also ist es schwer, die Angelegenheit zu beurteilen. Ich wiederhole mich: der Knabe hat sich eben dämlich angestellt und da muß man immer die möglichen Konsequenzen tragen. Passieren tut ihm eh nicht viel und die Eltern bekommen auch erst im Wiederholungsfall einen auf den Deckel.

Petri Heil

Lajos (der seit 1960 kein Schwarzfischer mehr ist und jetzt zum Fischen geht)


----------



## ronram (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Ich habe auch mal angelnde Kinder an dem kleinen Forellenbach, den ich befische, angetroffen.
Und das ging komischerweise ohne Kratzen, Beißen oder Beleidigen aus. :-D

Den Kindern hab ich erklärt, dass das so nicht geht, weil man ja ersteinmal für teuer Geld eine Angelkarte kaufen muss und sie sozusagen ohne Eintrittskarte am Wasser sind. 
Dann habe ich sie gefragt, ob sie sich auch ohne zu bezahlen ins Kino schleichen würden.
Nein, war die Antwort...klasse, die Kiddies haben es verstanden. 
Mit Erlaubnisscheinen und Fischereirecht anzukommen hätte sicher weniger gebracht.
"Du musst erst einmal bezahlen, bevor du..." ist da sehr viel leichter zu verstehen. 

Dann kamen die Eltern und mit denen konnte man sich auch freundlich unterhalten. Kurz gefragt, wieso sie ihre Kinder mit Angeln ausgestattet an den Bach gelassen haben... simple Antwort: Wir haben uns nichts dabei gedacht.
Klasse, keine Ars...eltern. Also wieder kurz erklärt, dass das so nicht geht und im Grunde nichts anderes sei, als die Kinder zum Stehlen in den Supermarkt zu schicken.
Die Eltern waren erstaunt, wenn nicht sogar schockiert und damit hat sich die Sache erledigt.

Man kann natürlich auch auf widerspenstige Idioteneltern treffen, dann holt man sich eben Hilfe.
Wenn natürlich das Kind mit 13 gerade Spaß daran findet aufmüpfig zu sein und die Eltern bekloppt sind...tja..dann passiert so etwas wie in dem Artikel, den Thomas gepostet hat.
"Du kannst mich nicht anzeigen, ich zeige dich zuerst an. Ätsch!!"


----------



## hirschkaefer (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Warum nicht mit den Kids reden und mal in den Verein einladen? Die meisten werden doch eine Jugendgruppe haben.... Vielleicht finden die das ja cool. Finde ich besser, als immer gleich draufzukloppen. Ich hatte nämlich so ein Erlebnis letztes Wochenende. Da kam doch so ein 10 jähriger Knirps und quatschte mir am Wasser ne halbe Stunde die Ohren voll (Walldorfschüler - völlig wertfrei) wie er mit seinem Kumpel immer mal nen Wurm reinhängt. Der fand das ganz toll und ich habe ihn auch nicht ermahnt dass er das nicht darf oder mit prügel gedroht, sonern versucht zu erklären warum, wieso, weshalb das so nicht gut ist. Nach ner Weile kam seine Mutter, mit der hab ich mich auch noch ganz nett unterhalten und ihr gesagt, wenn der Junior doch so viel Spaß an der Sache hat, kann er doch gerne mal mit seinem Papa in unseren Verein kommen und dort mal reinschnuppern. Ich bin gespannt wie es weiter geht - zumindest haben sie mal zugesagt.
So ist es mir allemal lieber, als immer gleich den Knüppel rauszuholen.
Ich denke mal viele Eltern und die Kleinen sowieso wissen nicht, was sie da eigentlich tun, wenn die Kinder mal ihren Haselnussstock ins Wasser halten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Warum nicht mit den Kids reden und mal in den Verein einladen? Die meisten werden doch eine Jugendgruppe haben.... Vielleicht finden die das ja cool. Finde ich besser, als immer gleich draufzukloppen. Ich hatte nämlich so ein Erlebnis letztes Wochenende. Da kam doch so ein 10 jähriger Knirps und quatschte mir am Wasser ne halbe Stunde die Ohren voll (Walldorfschüler - völlig wertfrei) wie er mit seinem Kumpel immer mal nen Wurm reinhängt. Der fand das ganz toll und ich habe ihn auch nicht ermahnt dass er das nicht darf oder mit prügel gedroht, sonern versucht zu erklären warum, wieso, weshalb das so nicht gut ist. Nach ner Weile kam seine Mutter, mit der hab ich mich auch noch ganz nett unterhalten und ihr gesagt, wenn der Junior doch so viel Spaß an der Sache hat, kann er doch gerne mal mit seinem Papa in unseren Verein kommen und dort mal reinschnuppern. Ich bin gespannt wie es weiter geht - zumindest haben sie mal zugesagt.
> So ist es mir allemal lieber, als immer gleich den Knüppel rauszuholen.
> Ich denke mal viele Eltern und die Kleinen sowieso wissen nicht, was sie da eigentlich tun, wenn die Kinder mal ihren Haselnussstock ins Wasser halten.


Schön, dass es im verblockwarteten Bürokrateutonien sowas noch gibt..
#6#6#6


----------



## merlinf2000 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Warum nicht mit den Kids reden und mal in den Verein einladen? Die meisten werden doch eine Jugendgruppe haben.... Vielleicht finden die das ja cool. Finde ich besser, als immer gleich draufzukloppen. Ich hatte nämlich so ein Erlebnis letztes Wochenende. Da kam doch so ein 10 jähriger Knirps und quatschte mir am Wasser ne halbe Stunde die Ohren voll (Walldorfschüler - völlig wertfrei) wie er mit seinem Kumpel immer mal nen Wurm reinhängt. Der fand das ganz toll und ich habe ihn auch nicht ermahnt dass er das nicht darf oder mit prügel gedroht, sonern versucht zu erklären warum, wieso, weshalb das so nicht gut ist. Nach ner Weile kam seine Mutter, mit der hab ich mich auch noch ganz nett unterhalten und ihr gesagt, wenn der Junior doch so viel Spaß an der Sache hat, kann er doch gerne mal mit seinem Papa in unseren Verein kommen und dort mal reinschnuppern. Ich bin gespannt wie es weiter geht - zumindest haben sie mal zugesagt.
> So ist es mir allemal lieber, als immer gleich den Knüppel rauszuholen.
> Ich denke mal viele Eltern und die Kleinen sowieso wissen nicht, was sie da eigentlich tun, wenn die Kinder mal ihren Haselnussstock ins Wasser halten.




Genau so und nicht anders handhabe ich es wenn ich auf Kinder am Wasser treffe. Selbst am Rhein habe ich schon ein paar Kids angetroffen und dann vorsichtig im Gespräch gefragt ob sie denn schon einen Angelschein hätten. Darauf gab es nur ungläubiges Staunen und leicht ängstliche Blicke ;-) Aber als ich  sie (nach Rücksprache mit ihren Eltern) eingeladen habe in "meiner" Buhne mitzufischen und ich somit deren Aufsichtsperson bin, war alles in bester Ordnung. Einen sehe ich nun öfter bei uns im Verein und die anderen sind gerade dabei ihren Fischereischein zu machen. Also geht es auch anders.

Und zu dem oben genannten Artikel:

Wenn ich als Elternteil sehen, das mein Kind körperlich von so einem "Deppen" angegangen wird, Wären ein paar Kratzer beim Aufseher sein kleinstes Problem. Einem Minderjährigem das Eigentum entwenden und wo möglich noch mit Gewalt ist ein sehr gefährliches Vergehen. Wenn sich dieser Aufseher sich nicht zu helfen weiss, muss er die Polizei dazu ziehen. Nur diese dürfen weitere Schritte einleiten.  So wie es sich nun darstellt droht ihm eine sehr empfindliche Geldstrafe und wenn der Richter intelligent ist, ist er auch sein Amt und das Pachtgewässer los. In meinen Augen zu recht


----------



## ronram (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Warum nicht mit den Kids reden und mal in den Verein einladen? Die meisten werden doch eine Jugendgruppe haben.... Vielleicht finden die das ja cool. (...)



So ähnlich halte ich es immer am Wasser, wenn Eltern mit Kindern ein wenig Interesse am Angeln zeigen. 
In meinem Heimatort gibt es zwei Angelvereine mit ausgeprägter Jugendarbeit...in einem war ich 8 Jahre in der Jugendgruppe.
Viele Eltern wissen einfach nicht, wie sie es angehen können und sind insbesondere von dem ganzen Schein- und Prüfungsgedönse heillos überfordert. 
Manchen ist es aber auch zuviel den Junior dann ans Wasser zu fahren.
...wenn man dann aber anmerkt, dass der Sohn, der vom Angelfieber angesteckt wurde, seine Freizeit vermutlich häufiger am Wasser verbringt und dafür weniger rauchend und saufend irgendwo abhängt. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das Taschengeld zum Angelgeschäft getragen wird und nicht zum örtlichen Dealer :-D. 
Der bewusste Umgang mit Natur und Lebewesen geben dann den Rest.


----------



## Rotbart (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn meine Eltern wegen jeder Watsch'n prozessiert hätten, die ich mir redlich von anderen Leuten verdient habe, wäre sie heute noch im Gerichtssaal.



Ja, die Erinnerung an manche berechtigte Watsch`n trägt man heute mit sich rum, wie einen innerköpfischen Orden


----------



## beschu (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



merlinf2000 schrieb:


> Genau so und nicht anders handhabe ich es wenn ich auf Kinder am Wasser treffe. Selbst am Rhein habe ich schon ein paar Kids angetroffen und dann vorsichtig im Gespräch gefragt ob sie denn schon einen Angelschein hätten. Darauf gab es nur ungläubiges Staunen und leicht ängstliche Blicke ;-) Aber als ich sie (nach Rücksprache mit ihren Eltern) eingeladen habe in "meiner" Buhne mitzufischen und ich somit deren Aufsichtsperson bin, war alles in bester Ordnung. Einen sehe ich nun öfter bei uns im Verein und die anderen sind gerade dabei ihren Fischereischein zu machen. Also geht es auch anders.
> 
> Und zu dem oben genannten Artikel:
> 
> Wenn ich als Elternteil sehen, das mein Kind körperlich von so einem "Deppen" angegangen wird, Wären ein paar Kratzer beim Aufseher sein kleinstes Problem. Einem Minderjährigem das Eigentum entwenden und wo möglich noch mit Gewalt ist ein sehr gefährliches Vergehen. Wenn sich dieser Aufseher sich nicht zu helfen weiss, muss er die Polizei dazu ziehen. Nur diese dürfen weitere Schritte einleiten. So wie es sich nun darstellt droht ihm eine sehr empfindliche Geldstrafe und wenn der Richter intelligent ist, ist er auch sein Amt und das Pachtgewässer los. In meinen Augen zu recht


gerade die letzten Sätze sprechen mir aus dem Herzen...dem "Aufseher"fehlt jedes Augenmaß im Umgang mit Menschen...das ist keine "deutsche Korrektheit"sondern verbohrter Schwachsinn.Wenn man so ein wichtiges Amt wie das eines Fischereiaufsehern bekleidet(vielleicht sollte er sich mal mit den Jungs vom Fischereiaufsichtsfahrzeug "Koralle" in Warnemünde unterhalten) sollte ein gesunder Menschenverstand und eine gewisse "Grundpädagogik" Vorraussetzung sein...nicht blos starres "Durchsetzungsvermögen"


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na ja, was soll der Fischereiaufseher denn tun. Der Knabe hat schwarzgefischt und sich dabei erwischen lassen. Der Fischereiaufseher hat ihm die Angel abnehmen wollen, was er eindeutig darf und streng genommen sogar muß, dabei hat der Schwarzfischer offensichtlich Widerstand geleistet. Was das mit Blockwart zu tun hat erschließt sich mir nicht. An der Wiesent wird nun mal etwas häufiger kontrolliert als anderswo (sehr bekanntes Salmonidengewäser) und das Risiko erwischt zu werden ist entsprechend hoch. Zu meiner Zeit (Schwarzfischerzeit in der Kindheit) hätte es ein paar drümmer Schelln (starke Ohrfeigen gegeben) und das Gerät wäre auch fort gewesen. Allerdings hätte ich es auch nie in der Wiesent probiert, eben wegen des hohen Risikos.
> Der Junge hat sich dämlich angestellt und da hat man eben mit Konsequenzen zu rechnen.
> ...



Zu meiner Zeit hätte der Aufseher dem Jungen gesagt:
Du darfst das nicht, seh zu das Du Land gewinnst.

Der Aufseher kann den Jungen doch eh nicht belangen.
Ab 14 Jahren erst strafmündig.


----------



## PAFischer (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Zu meiner Zeit wurde man noch zur Achtung fremden Eigentums erzogen. Leider ist die Erziehung heute häufig fragwürdig.
Hätte man mich damals dabei erwischt, wär der Watschenbaum gefallen und hätt ich mich daheim drüber beschwert hätts die nächste gegeben.

Der Aufseher hat meiner Meinung nach seine Arbeit getan. Fischwilderei bleibt eben Fischwilderei.

Habt Ihr mal gesehen wie einige der 13Jährigen heutzutage drauf sind?

Bei einigen habe ich manchmal auch das Bedürfnis die gute alte Hausordnung (daumendicker Stock) herauszuholen und denen und den Eltern mal ein zwei Hiebe auf die Finger zu geben.

Meist ist halt so, wie man in den Wald ruft, so hallt es zurück.


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Warum nicht mit den Kids reden und mal in den Verein einladen? Die meisten werden doch eine Jugendgruppe haben.... Vielleicht finden die das ja cool. Finde ich besser, als immer gleich draufzukloppen. Ich hatte nämlich so ein Erlebnis letztes Wochenende. Da kam doch so ein 10 jähriger Knirps und quatschte mir am Wasser ne halbe Stunde die Ohren voll (Walldorfschüler - völlig wertfrei) wie er mit seinem Kumpel immer mal nen Wurm reinhängt. Der fand das ganz toll und ich habe ihn auch nicht ermahnt dass er das nicht darf oder mit prügel gedroht, sonern versucht zu erklären warum, wieso, weshalb das so nicht gut ist. Nach ner Weile kam seine Mutter, mit der hab ich mich auch noch ganz nett unterhalten und ihr gesagt, wenn der Junior doch so viel Spaß an der Sache hat, kann er doch gerne mal mit seinem Papa in unseren Verein kommen und dort mal reinschnuppern. Ich bin gespannt wie es weiter geht - zumindest haben sie mal zugesagt.
> So ist es mir allemal lieber, als immer gleich den Knüppel rauszuholen.
> Ich denke mal viele Eltern und die Kleinen sowieso wissen nicht, was sie da eigentlich tun, wenn die Kinder mal ihren Haselnussstock ins Wasser halten.



jepp, genauso!


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Zu meiner Zeit wurde man noch zur Achtung fremden Eigentums erzogen. Leider ist die Erziehung heute häufig fragwürdig.
> Hätte man mich damals dabei erwischt, wär der Watschenbaum gefallen und hätt ich mich daheim drüber beschwert hätts die nächste gegeben.
> 
> Der Aufseher hat meiner Meinung nach seine Arbeit getan. Fischwilderei bleibt eben Fischwilderei.
> ...



Wo bist du denn aufgewachsen?

Schwarzangler gibt es schon tausenden von Jahren.
Gibt kaum Angler welche nicht als Kind mal nen Stock mit Schnur. Haken etc. ohne Fischereierlaubnis  in nem Tümpel gehalten haben.

Dann sollten viele Aufseher nicht so laut in den Wald brüllen, es hallt zurück. 
Auch die haben sich zu benehmen und einem 13jährigen so an zu gehen...
Sorry....dumm dümmer am Dümmsten.
oder meinte der Aufseher ernsthaf ein 13jähriger lässt sich so einfach von einem hergelaufenen möchtegern Aufseher die Angel abnehmen?
Der hat doch keine Ahnung wer da vor ihm steht.

Wenn, dann sofort die Polizei anrufen.


----------



## merlinf2000 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Zu meiner Zeit wurde man noch zur Achtung fremden Eigentums erzogen. Leider ist die Erziehung heute häufig fragwürdig.
> Hätte man mich damals dabei erwischt, wär der Watschenbaum gefallen und hätt ich mich daheim drüber beschwert hätts die nächste gegeben.
> 
> Der Aufseher hat meiner Meinung nach seine Arbeit getan. Fischwilderei bleibt eben Fischwilderei.
> ...



Tja zum Glück sind die Zeiten vorbei und zum anderen sind solche "pädagogische" Maßnahmen unter Strafe gestellt.  Ich habe einmal gesehen, dass ein "älterer" Herr am Gewässer dies  angewendet hat und dies macht er nicht nochmal.. ganz sicher


----------



## exil-dithschi (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Zu meiner Zeit wurde man noch zur Achtung fremden Eigentums erzogen. Leider ist die Erziehung heute häufig fragwürdig.
> Hätte man mich damals dabei erwischt, wär der Watschenbaum gefallen und hätt ich mich daheim drüber beschwert hätts die nächste gegeben.


naja, beim schwarzfischen, ich wurde nie erwischt, schwankten mein alter herr und besonders mein opa immer zwischen zeigefinger und eigenen, glorreichen erzählungen aus deren jugendzeit.


----------



## PAFischer (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Ich habe damals halt gefragt, ob ich bei jemandem mitgehen darf, oder bin mit meinem Vater los. Oder beim Nachbarn im kleinen Karpfenteich mal angeln dürfen. Natürlich haben wir früher auch Blödsinn gemacht, aber danach eben auch mit den Konsequenzen leben müssen.


----------



## flea (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Ich glaube, man muss den Fall distanzierter betrachten, wenn man auf den Pfad der Weisheit gelangen will.

Malen wir doch die Situation mal aus. Jungspund angelt, Aufseher kommt vorbei und will kontrollieren. Auf die Frage nach den Papieren antwortet der Junge, dass er keine hat (vmtl. etwas rabiater). Die Antwort nach Name und Alter lässt er unbeantwortet. Wie es in den Wald rein ruft, so schallt es wieder raus. Ich kann mir also durchaus vorstellen, dass der Aufseher den gegenwärtigen, rechtswidrigen Angriff auf den Fischbestand des Pächters durch Entfernen des Angelgerätes beenden wollte. Er könnte also durchaus in Notwehr gehandelt haben. Dass sich der Junge dagegen wehrt bringt den Aufseher in eine weitere notwehrfähige Situation, die dem Jungen Kratzer am Arm einbringen. Diese Notwehr ist im Übrigen auch gegen Kinder möglich.

Zu beachten gilt aber: Möglicherweise wusste der Aufseher bis hierhin gar nicht, wie alt der Junge ist, weil dieser sich ja in unserem Beispiel verweigert hat. Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass es sehr wohl bereits 13-Jährige gibt, die eher wie 17-18 wirken. Eine entsprechende Verwechslung wäre dem Aufseher in einem solchen Falle also nicht zur Last zu legen. Am Ende bleibt eine Beleidigung, die ein wenig Geld kosten wird.


----------



## pink-fishing-girl (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

In Niedersachsen hätte er, sofern er kein  Fischereiaufsichtsbeamter ist, mit dem Versuch der Abnahme des Angelgerätes seine Kompetenzen überschritten. 
Dazu hätte es der Amtshilfe durch die Polizei bedurft. 


Die Rechte von Fischereiaufsehern gestatten die Kontrolle des Angelgerätes, der Ausweise sowie des Fanges. 

Zitat aus dem Fischereigesetz Niedersachsen: 

Aufgabe der Fischereiaufseher ist es, Verstöße gegen  fischereirechtliche Bestimmungen sowie Verletzungen von Fischereirechten  festzustellen und anzuzeigen. Sie sind befugt,
 a) Personen, die in einem Gewässer den Fischfang ausüben,  aufzufordern, sich zur Person und hinsichtlich ihrer Befugnis zum  Fischfang auszuweisen (§ 57 Abs.1),
 b) die beim Fischfang gebrauchten Fanggeräte, die Fanggeräte und  Fische in Fischereifahrzeugen sowie Fischbehälter in Gewässern zu  durchsuchen (§ 56 Abs. 3),
 c) die an die Gewässer angrenzenden Grundstücke zu betreten sowie Gewässer zu befahren (§ 56 Abs. 3).

Als  Fischereiaufsichtsbeamter hätte er bis auf die Befugniss zur Schusswaffenführung, Polizeibefugnisse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Das war aber in Bayern, hatte ich ja extra drauf hin gewiesen, dass im Amigostaat das alles evtl. ein bisschen anders ein kann/wird und eine gewisse Rustikalität schon zur humanen Grundausstattung gehören könnte da..


----------



## hirschkaefer (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Manchmal sollte man die Kirche auch einfach nur im Dorf lassen....


----------



## flea (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

@Pink-Fishing-Girl: Vielleicht nach den Fischereigesetzen. In der Notwehr hätte er es durchaus gedurft, zumindest so, dass die Angeln nicht mehr im Wasser sind. Außerdem hätte er den Knilch festnehmen dürfen, wenn er das Alter des Jungen nicht wusste. Und das wäre nur die Schiene des öffentlichen Rechts. Das BGB gibt da auch so einiges her. Ist der Fischereiaufseher nämlich gleichzeitig Gewässerwart des Pächters, ergeben sich noch ganz andere Möglichkeiten, zum Beispiel die Beendigung der verbotenen Eigenmacht mit Gewalt (Selbsthilfe des Besitzers/Besitzdieners)


----------



## Andal (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Wer, außer dem Rotzlöffel selber, weiß, ob der Kratzer wirklich von dem Aufseher stammt? Endlich wird das ein Amtsricher klären müssen und selbst da ist es fraglich, ob wirklich die Wahrheit herauskommt. Mindestens des Rotzlöffels Muttertier wird es immer so hinstellen, dass Bubilein das arme Opfer ist. Gleiches gilt auch für die Beleidigung.

Normalerweise sollte der Richter die drei alle sauber zusammenschaissen und dann mit anteiligen Gerichtskosten aus dem Saal werfen!


----------



## Tobi92 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Die Story is so typisch für heutige Erziehungsmethoden....Der eigene Bub baut Mist und die anderen sind Schuld. Bloß nicht das eigene "Engelchen".

Was dabei rauskommt sieht man ja, kein Respekt vor Erwachsenen oder generell Autoritätspersonen. 

Dem Aufseher könnte man einzig aus Aspekten der Menschlichkeit ankreiden, dass er dem Jungen seine Angeln auch lassen und es bei einer scharfen Vermahnung hätte belassen können.
Dazu fehlen aber noch Infos, hat sich der Bub vielleicht geweigert das Angeln zu beenden??

Was aus dem Artikel ebenfalls nicht hervor geht, war die Mutter beim Angeln dabei, hat sie ihren Bub auch noch dabei bekräftigt?


----------



## Hecht32 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Es gibt solche und solche 13 jährige!
Nicht jeder 13 jährige ist ein kleiner Bub und ich denke mancher ältere aber auch jüngere Fischereiaufseher kommt hier an seine Grenzen. 
Wenn ich hier immer diese Blockwartvorwürfe höre kommt mir das Kotzen. Würde der arme Bub euer Auto zerkratzen wäre die Hölle los! Ohne Regeln geht es nun mal nicht, ausser in Schurkenstaaten.


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



flea schrieb:


> Ich glaube, man muss den Fall distanzierter betrachten, wenn man auf den Pfad der Weisheit gelangen will.
> 
> Malen wir doch die Situation mal aus. Jungspund angelt, Aufseher kommt vorbei und will kontrollieren. Auf die Frage nach den Papieren antwortet der Junge, dass er keine hat (vmtl. etwas rabiater). Die Antwort nach Name und Alter lässt er unbeantwortet. Wie es in den Wald rein ruft, so schallt es wieder raus. Ich kann mir also durchaus vorstellen, dass der Aufseher den gegenwärtigen, rechtswidrigen Angriff auf den Fischbestand des Pächters durch Entfernen des Angelgerätes beenden wollte. Er könnte also durchaus in Notwehr gehandelt haben. Dass sich der Junge dagegen wehrt bringt den Aufseher in eine weitere notwehrfähige Situation, die dem Jungen Kratzer am Arm einbringen. Diese Notwehr ist im Übrigen auch gegen Kinder möglich.
> 
> Zu beachten gilt aber: Möglicherweise wusste der Aufseher bis hierhin gar nicht, wie alt der Junge ist, weil dieser sich ja in unserem Beispiel verweigert hat. Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass es sehr wohl bereits 13-Jährige gibt, die eher wie 17-18 wirken. Eine entsprechende Verwechslung wäre dem Aufseher in einem solchen Falle also nicht zur Last zu legen. Am Ende bleibt eine Beleidigung, die ein wenig Geld kosten wird.



Kann oder will der Junge sich nicht ausweisen, hat der Aufseher kein Recht auf Selbstjustiz. Er muss die Polizei rufen. Punkt.
Egal ob der Junge wie 13, 17, oder 100 aussieht.

Als ob es ein Fisch wert ist sichmit einem 13jährigen oder auch 100jährigen zu prügeln.
Und ganz ehrlich...man kann annähernd erkennen in welchem Alter ein 13jähriger ist. Also soo blind ist meine Oma nicht mal.
Klamottenstyle, Pubertät, Ausdrucksweise etc.


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Die Story is so typisch für heutige Erziehungsmethoden....Der eigene Bub baut Mist und die anderen sind Schuld. Bloß nicht das eigene "Engelchen".
> 
> Was dabei rauskommt sieht man ja, kein Respekt vor Erwachsenen oder generell Autoritätspersonen.
> 
> ...



Jo, immer die anderen. Evtl. hat auch der Aufseher einfach Mist gebaut. Mal daran gedacht?


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Es gibt solche und solche 13 jährige!
> Nicht jeder 13 jährige ist ein kleiner Bub und ich denke mancher ältere aber auch jüngere Fischereiaufseher kommt hier an seine Grenzen.
> Wenn ich hier immer diese Blockwartvorwürfe höre kommt mir das Kotzen. Würde der arme Bub euer Auto zerkratzen wäre die Hölle los! Ohne Regeln geht es nun mal nicht, ausser in Schurkenstaaten.



Auto zerkratzen ein Schaden von mehreren tausend Euros.
Eine Angel unerlaubt ins Wasser halten, wie hoch ist der Schaden?
Da stimmt doch die Verhältnismässigkeit in Deinem Argument nicht.

Muss man da als Aufseher nun Streit provozieren und sein Recht mit allen Mitteln durchsetzen? 

Und nicht jeder Aufseher ist der nette Onkel von nebenan.


----------



## PAFischer (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



merlinf2000 schrieb:


> Tja zum Glück sind die Zeiten vorbei und zum anderen sind solche "pädagogische" Maßnahmen unter Strafe gestellt.  Ich habe einmal gesehen, dass ein "älterer" Herr am Gewässer dies  angewendet hat und dies macht er nicht nochmal.. ganz sicher



Ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet es so zu handhaben. Aber ich glaube jeder kennt dieses Gefühl, wenn man sich denkt. Wo ist denn der Anstand hin? 
Wenn selbst die Mutter des Jungen den Fehler nicht einsehen will und den Kontrolletti beschimpft, woher soll dann der Junge ein Verständnis dafür haben, dass das falsch war?


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet es so zu handhaben. Aber ich glaube jeder kennt dieses Gefühl, wenn man sich denkt. Wo ist denn der Anstand hin?
> Wenn selbst die Mutter des Jungen den Fehler nicht einsehen will und den Kontrolletti beschimpft, woher soll dann der Junge ein Verständnis dafür haben, dass das falsch war?



Das soll doch nicht das Problem des Aufsehers sein.

Wenn sich ein junger Angler nicht ausweisen kann, dann ruft man die Polizei.
Und wenn der Kurze dann ab haut...dann soll er abhauen.
Selbst nem anderen Schwarzangler renn ich nicht hinterher.
Leute..schaltet mal Hirn ein. Deeskalation!!! 
Lernt man in jeder Schule.
Ich nehm selbst einen Erwachsenen nicht wenn ich alleine bin das Angelzeug weg. Hallo? Bin ich Lebensmüde?  Beim Angeln reinholen gibt es nen Messer in den Rücken.

Polizei rufen..ohne wenn und aber. Ende.


----------



## Trollwut (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sehe das wie Naturliebhaber, nur kennt man ja bayerische Gepflogenheiten der körperlichen und sprachlichen Rustikalität in der Auseinandersetzung, daher hätte mich halt interessiert, ob mehr dahintersteckt..



Das wäre normal gar kein Problem gewesen, aber auch in ruralen Gebieten kommt es durch Helikoptereltern immer mehr zur Verstädterung. Seh das leider auch bei meinen Cousinen und Cousins. Da jammert meine Oma immer, dass die so frech sind, vergibt aber keine Schellen mehr, wie sie noch mein Bruder und ich bekommen haben.

"Mia-Sophie, hörst du bitte damit auf?" statt "Jean! *klatsch*"
:q


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Das wäre normal gar kein Problem gewesen, aber auch in ruralen Gebieten kommt es durch Helikoptereltern immer mehr zur Verstädterung. Seh das leider auch bei meinen Cousinen und Cousins. Da jammert meine Oma immer, dass die so frech sind, vergibt aber keine Schellen mehr, wie sie noch mein Bruder und ich bekommen haben.
> 
> "Mia-Sophie, hörst du bitte damit auf?" statt "Jean! *klatsch*"
> :q




Helikoptereltern?
Selbst als Elternteil hat man kein Recht seine Kinder zu schlagen. Dies läuft ganz schnell in einer Anzeige und Jugendamt auf der Matte.

helikoptereltern..so ein blödsinn.


----------



## Andal (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn sich ein junger Angler nicht ausweisen kann, dann ruft man die Polizei.
> Und wenn der Kurze dann ab haut...dann soll er abhauen.



Sehe ich auch so. Zu Hause wird er das eher nicht erzählen, es sei denn, dort herrscht die pure Anarchie. Dafür geht dem wochenlang ordentlich der Reis. Man könnte sich ja zufällig wieder mal sehen und dann wären Antworten fällig. Die Angst, ob und was da vielleicht kommt, hat Erziehungskraft genug. Ausnahmen sind natürlich wie immer möglich. Einen Asso in der dritten Generation wird das kaum jucken. Aber der fällt dann sicherlich bei einer anderen Aktion mal trefflich aufs Antlitz.


----------



## PAFischer (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Hier in Bayern hat der Aufseher aber sehr wohl das Recht dem Schwarzangler den Fang und die Fanggeräte abzunehmen.

So nem 13 Jährigen tut das natürlich weh sein Zeug abgenommen zu bekommen, aber so setzt eben auch ein Lernprozess ein. 
Natürlich ohne Anwendung von Gewalt, aber wenn das aus der Hand nehmen Gewalt ist, dann darf man bald niemand mehr falsch anfassen.


----------



## flea (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kann oder will der Junge sich nicht ausweisen, hat der Aufseher kein Recht auf Selbstjustiz. Er muss die Polizei rufen. Punkt.
> Egal ob der Junge wie 13, 17, oder 100 aussieht.



Richtig. Und im Zuge dessen nimmt er den Jungen fest (§127 Abs 1 StPO), weil Identität unbekannt und nimmt die Angeln aus dem Wasser, um den rechtswidrigen Angriff auf den Besitz des Pächters zu beenden, nennt sich dann Notwehr (§32 StGB). Bis dahin hat dann noch kein Zentimeter Selbstjustiz stattgefunden, sondern die Nutzung von Befugnissen, die der Gesetzgeber ganz bewusst in unsere Hände gelegt hat. Dazu kommen dann natürlich noch Spezialbefugnisse des Fischereirechts, die hier abgerufen werden können: 

http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayFischG-72.


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Hier in Bayern hat der Aufseher aber sehr wohl das Recht dem Schwarzangler den Fang und die Fanggeräte abzunehmen.
> 
> So nem 13 Jährigen tut das natürlich weh sein Zeug abgenommen zu bekommen, aber so setzt eben auch ein Lernprozess ein.
> Natürlich ohne Anwendung von Gewalt, aber wenn das aus der Hand nehmen Gewalt ist, dann darf man bald niemand mehr falsch anfassen.



Recht hin oder her.
Ich setze kein Recht durch wenn ich mein Leben, Gesundheit etc. oder andere damit gefährde. Deeskalation. Dies erreicht man nicht mit sein Recht durchsetzen.

hätte den Aufseher gerne mal gesehen wenn da nen 2m Hüne mit Oberarme wie meine Oberschenkel schwartz geangelt hätte.
Na, hätte der Aufseher auch die Angel rein geholt?


----------



## hirschkaefer (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Ohne Regeln geht es nun mal nicht, ausser in Schurkenstaaten.



In dem Schurkenstaat leben doch wir. Unsere Gesellschaft ist so unvermögen geworden halbwegs harmonisch zusammen zu leben, dass es ständig neuer Gesetze und Regelungen bedarf.


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



flea schrieb:


> Richtig. Und im Zuge dessen nimmt er den Jungen fest (§127 Abs 1 StPO), weil Identität unbekannt und nimmt die Angeln aus dem Wasser, um den rechtswidrigen Angriff auf den Besitz des Pächters zu beenden, nennt sich dann Notwehr (§32 StGB). Bis dahin hat dann noch kein Zentimeter Selbstjustiz stattgefunden, sondern die Nutzung von Befugnissen, die der Gesetzgeber ganz bewusst in unsere Hände gelegt hat. Dazu kommen dann natürlich noch Spezialbefugnisse des Fischereirechts, die hier abgerufen werden können:
> 
> http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayFischG-72.



Klar, und beim Angeln rausholen gibt eins von hinten auf die Rübe.

:vik:
Kopf kaputt> & Wochen Krankenschein, Klamotten nass, Angler weg...Angelrute weg.
#6

Du bist der Held. Der Angelverein verleiht Dir dann die Tapferkeitsmedaillie...für Dummheit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Leute - bitte bei uns nicht persönlich werden..
danngge.............


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

War kein persönlicher Angriff.

Aber wenn schon 13jährige aussehen wie 18...also auch 13jährige können einem eins über die Rübe ziehen.

Man kann net so bescheuert sein und sein recht einfach durchsetzen.
Nicht wenn man als Aufseher alleine unterwegs ist. 
Wird übrigens in "jedem" Lehrgang für Fischereiaufseher gelehrt.


----------



## Kelsen (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



flea schrieb:


> Richtig. Und im Zuge dessen nimmt er den Jungen fest (§127 Abs 1 StPO), weil Identität unbekannt u


  127 kommt hier aber nur im Wege des Erlaubnistatbestandsirrtums in Betracht, da ggü. einem 13-Jährigen niemals ein zur Festnahme berechtigender Tatverdacht vorliegen kann.


----------



## flea (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Stimmt Sharpo, du hast recht. Am besten geht der Fischereiaufseher ganz antiautoritär hin und bittet Kevin-Justin damit aufzuhören. Wenn er dann nicht hören will, wird ein Sitzkreis abgehalten, in dem dann gegenseitig die Gefühle beschrieben werden, die man in dieser Situation hatte. Natürlich mit ganz viel Bitte und Danke, Keksen und warmem Kakao.

Und wenn der Fischereiaufseher bei jedem Verstoß nun die Polizei rufen soll, dann haben die bald nix anderes mehr zu tun, als Schwarzangler zu bemuttern. Das kann einfach nicht der Zweck des Fischereiaufsehers sein.

@Kelsen: Steht doch da: Identität (und somit selbstverständlich auch das Alter) ist unbekannt. Hatte ich so natürlich auch in den anderen Beiträgen verdeutlicht.


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



flea schrieb:


> Stimmt Sharpo, du hast recht. Am besten geht der Fischereiaufseher ganz antiautoritär hin und bittet Kevin-Justin damit aufzuhören. Wenn er dann nicht hören will, wird ein Sitzkreis abgehalten, in dem dann gegenseitig die Gefühle beschrieben werden, die man in dieser Situation hatte. Natürlich mit ganz viel Bitte und Danke, Keksen und warmem Kakao.




Humbug.

Der Aufseher spricht den Jungen an, weist sich aus, bittet um die Papiere.
Der Junge kann sich nicht ausweisen. Der Junge wird daraufhin auf das Vergehen hingewiesen und gebeten die Angelei einzustellen. Kommt der Junge dem nicht nach entferne ich mich und Rufe tel. die Polizei.

Alles andere ist Selbstmord.


----------



## Gondoschir (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Unglaublich das alles...
Da holen Kormorane tagtäglich tonnenweise Fisch aus den Gewässern und es passiert nichts.
Aber wehe da bedient sich mal ein Kind an 1 oder 2 Fischen... Da wird ein Fass aufgemacht, welches seinesgleichen sucht... #c


----------



## Andal (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Bleiben wir doch mal bei den Fakten.

Der Ort des Geschehens, Behringersmühle bei Gößweinstein an der Wiesent zählt vielleicht, wenn es hoch kommt, 30 Wohneinheiten. Der Krüpp'l samt Muttertier stammt hingegen aus Erlangen. Die müssen also irgendwie und zwar inklusive Angelgerät, dort hingekommen sein. Jetzt liegt es doch sehr nahe, dass man vermuten kann, die Erziehungsberechtigte hat Kenntnis vom Angelzeug und der Absicht ihres Sprößlings gehabt. Hat also billigend in Kauf genommen, dass da was ablaufen wird, was so nicht sein darf. Als Richter wäre mir das sicher bei der Bewertung mehr als einen Gedanken wert. Sowohl bei der Fischwilderei, als auch der darauf folgenden Beleidigungssache. Ein gerüttelt Maß an Ignoranz gegenüber geltendem Recht muss man der Frau und ihrem Nachwuchs schon ankreiden, oder nicht!?

Ich kann mir das abschließende Szenario sehr gut vorstellen. "Ja aber gacker, gacker, gacker... der böse Fischereiaufseher!" - Die Bewohner dieses Landstriches sind bezüglich der Wortwahl bei Uneinigkeit weder zimperlich noch wortkarg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Bewohner dieses Landstriches sind bezüglich der Wortwahl bei Uneinigkeit weder zimperlich noch wortkarg.


Hab ich ja schon vermutet und deswegen nachgefragt, ob einer genaueres weiss....


----------



## flea (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Unglaublich das alles...
> Da holen Kormorane tagtäglich tonnenweise Fisch aus den Gewässern und es passiert nichts.
> Aber wehe da bedient sich mal ein Kind an 1 oder 2 Fischen... Da wird ein Fass aufgemacht, welches seinesgleichen sucht... #c



Die Frage ist: Findet das einmalig statt? Und was ist mit den 100 anderen Kindern, die das auch machen? Wäre es tatsächlich nur einer, würde niemand was sagen. Aber lässt man es einem durchgehen, muss man es allen anderen auch durchgehen lassen.


----------



## Mücke1978 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> In dem Schurkenstaat leben doch wir. Unsere Gesellschaft ist so unvermögen geworden halbwegs harmonisch zusammen zu leben, dass es ständig neuer Gesetze und Regelungen bedarf.



Ja ja Unvermögen geworden ?so Unvermögen Hinerzogen. Alles genau so gewollt und der Großteil macht fleißig mit. Einigkeit ,Respekt,Wertschätzung,Höflichkeit und Rücksichtnahme sind aussterbende Werte. Will jemand diese Werte schützen, und selber einschreiten wird er vielleicht den kürzeren ziehen. Erwischt man einen WildDieb und haut ihm eine rein, ist man der doofe. Geht man einfach vorbei (Aus Angst im schlimmsten Fall ein Messer zwischen die rippen zu kriegen) und tut so als hätte man nix gesehen, 
Hat man zu Recht ein schlechtes Gewissen. Dann verrät man diese Werte. Ruft man die Polizei , ist das die einzig vernünftig alternative. In der Hoffnung das der Dieb auch eine angemessene Bestrafung bekommt.


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Andal schrieb:


> Bleiben wir doch mal bei den Fakten.
> 
> Der Ort des Geschehens, Behringersmühle bei Gößweinstein an der Wiesent zählt vielleicht, wenn es hoch kommt, 30 Wohneinheiten. Der Krüpp'l samt Muttertier stammt hingegen aus Erlangen. Die müssen also irgendwie und zwar inklusive Angelgerät, dort hingekommen sein. Jetzt liegt es doch sehr nahe, dass man vermuten kann, die Erziehungsberechtigte hat Kenntnis vom Angelzeug und der Absicht ihres Sprößlings gehabt. Hat also billigend in Kauf genommen, dass da was ablaufen wird, was so nicht sein darf. Als Richter wäre mir das sicher bei der Bewertung mehr als einen Gedanken wert. Sowohl bei der Fischwilderei, als auch der darauf folgenden Beleidigungssache. Ein gerüttelt Maß an Ignoranz gegenüber geltendem Recht muss man der Frau und ihrem Nachwuchs schon ankreiden, oder nicht!?
> 
> Ich kann mir das abschließende Szenario sehr gut vorstellen. "Ja aber gacker, gacker, gacker... der böse Fischereiaufseher!" - Die Bewohner dieses Landstriches sind bezüglich der Wortwahl bei Uneinigkeit weder zimperlich noch wortkarg.



Gut, nur weiss man dies als Aufseher?
Da sitzt erstmal nen Kind/ Jugendlicher am Tümpel und angelt.
Der sich nicht ausweisen kann oder will.
Was machen?


Und..es gibt in der Tat Eltern, die nicht wissen dasman nen Schein oder min. eine Erlaubnis benötigt.


----------



## PAFischer (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

@sharpo

Dann wären Fischereiaufseher völlig überflüssig, da besser eh nicht kontrolliert wird? Wo kommen wir da hin wenn Gewässerpächter -eigentümer ihren Besitz nicht schützen dürfen?


----------



## Andal (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Gut, nur weiss man dies als Aufseher?
> Da sitzt erstmal nen Kind/ Jugendlicher am Tümpel und angelt.
> Der sich nicht ausweisen kann oder will.
> *Wat machen?*



Wegscheuchen und ihm für ein weitere "Treffen" Konsequenzen androhen.

Und was die Eltern, hier gibts ja scheinbar nur eine Mutter, angeht. Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe. Von einer Frau und Mutter eines 13jährigen kann man erwarten, dass sie weiß, dass Angeln ohne entsprechende Erlaubnisse nicht legal sein kann.


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



PAFischer schrieb:


> @sharpo
> 
> Dann wären Fischereiaufseher völlig überflüssig, da besser eh nicht kontrolliert wird? Wo kommen wir da hin wenn Gewässerpächter -eigentümer ihren Besitz nicht schützen dürfen?




Was verstehst Du nicht?
Ist Dir Dein Leben, Deine Gesundheit so ein Dreck Wert für ein paar Fische?

Überleg mal was Du sagst.


----------



## Trollwut (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was verstehst Du nicht?
> Ist Dir Dein Leben, Deine Gesundheit so ein Dreck Wert für ein paar Fische?
> 
> Überleg mal was Du sagst.



Besser du fährst nicht mehr mit dem Auto, schließlich gibts da auch eine nicht besonders geringe Chance in einen Unfall verwickelt zu werden.


----------



## Mücke1978 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Huhu Leute. Wenn die Situation bei einer Kontrolle zu eskalieren droht, weiß der geschulte Kontrollbeauftragte das er sich zurückziehen muss. Ab dem Punkt ist das nicht mehr seine Aufgabe. 
Dann wird die Polizei gerufen. Weil ab diesem Punkt ist die Polizei zuständig. So einfach ist das. Die eigene Gesundheit geht vor. Die Polizei ist auf Konflikte dieser Art geschult.


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Andal schrieb:


> Wegscheuchen und ihm für ein weitere "Treffen" Konsequenzen androhen.
> 
> _Jepp, oder nen Plausch anfangen und zu hinterfragen wieso weshalb warum?
> Um ihm dann die Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen wie man es besser machen kann. Eben halt Angelverein..Jugendfischereischein etc.
> ...



Klar der Mutter gehören die Leviten gelesen etc.
Auch auf Grund von Unwissenheit gehen Beleidungen gar nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Besser du fährst nicht mehr mit dem Auto, schließlich gibts da auch eine nicht besonders geringe Chance in einen Unfall verwickelt zu werden.



Sorry, was erzählst Du nur für einen Blödsinn?


----------



## hirschkaefer (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Mücke1978 schrieb:


> der geschulte Kontrollbeauftragte



:q:q:q das klingt so richtig schön bescheuert. :vik:


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Mücke1978 schrieb:


> Huhu Leute. Wenn die Situation bei einer Kontrolle zu eskalieren droht, weiß der geschulte Kontrollbeauftragte das er sich zurückziehen muss. Ab dem Punkt ist das nicht mehr seine Aufgabe.
> Dann wird die Polizei gerufen. Weil ab diesem Punkt ist die Polizei zuständig. So einfach ist das. Die eigene Gesundheit geht vor. Die Polizei ist auf Konflikte dieser Art geschult.




Dies weiss jeder gesunde Menschenverstand.

Vorallem sind die dann oftmals in der Überzahl.


----------



## Andal (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Klar der Mutter gehören die Leviten gelesen etc.
> Auch auf Grund von Unwissenheit gehen Beleidungen gar nicht.



Wobei man der noch nicht einmal eine aufbrummen muss. Für solche Menschen ist es schon die schlimmste Strafe, wenn der Richter zu ihr sagt: "Sie haben hier nicht recht, Sie wissen es eben nicht!"


----------



## Kingfish67 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Ein Fischereiaufseher geht einen 13 Jährigen köperlich an und das wird hier größteteils gutgeheißen? 
Wenn ein Fischereiaufseher sich nicht gegen einen 13 Jährigen durchsetzten kann ohne köperliche Gewalt anzuwenden ist er ungeeignet für den Job. Ganz einfach!

Ich bin sowohl Vater als auch Kontrolleur an unseren Vereinsgewässern.

Wenn mein Sohn irgendwo beim Schwarzangeln erwischt werden würde hätte ich schon die richtige Ansage für Ihn.
Aber wenn jemand Ihn körperlich angehen würde sind Beleidigung noch das netteste was ich für den Verursacher übrig hätte.


----------



## Andal (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Kingfish67 schrieb:


> Aber wenn jemand Ihn körperlich angehen würde sind Beleidigung noch das netteste was ich für den Verursacher übrig hätte.



Das wird zwar deinen Sohn erfreuen, das zu lesen. Gegebenenfalls ehrt es dich auch als Vater. Aber eine wirklich gute Visitenkarte eines Kontrolleurs ist das auch nicht!

Hier wird auch immer wieder das Alter des Buben so hervorgehoben. Steht das bei Heranwachsenden neuerdings auf der Stirn geschrieben, hab ich da etwas verpasst?


----------



## Jose (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Oh Herr, 
lass die Schonzeiten enden, auf dass wieder #: werde


----------



## Kingfish67 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Andal schrieb:


> Das wird zwar deinen Sohn erfreuen, das zu lesen. Gegebenenfalls ehrt es dich auch als Vater. Aber eine wirklich gute Visitenkarte eines Kontrolleurs ist das auch nicht!
> 
> Hier wird auch immer wieder das Alter des Buben so hervorgehoben. Steht das bei Heranwachsenden neuerdings auf der Stirn geschrieben, hab ich da etwas verpasst?



Das eine hat mit dem andernen nicht wirklich viel zu tun. Wenn ich Rahmen einer Kontrolle wirklich nicht weiter kommen würde muß ich halt die Polizei rufen. 
Aber ein Kind (ja, ein 13 Jähriger ist ein Kind!) körperlich anzugehen weil er Schwarzangelt würde mir niemals einfallen.


----------



## flea (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Wusste denn der Kontrolleur, dass es sich um ein Kind handelt oder sehen wir das nur aus der Ex post? Sah das Kind eventuell schon aus wie 16 oder gar 18? Und wie ist das noch gleich mit der Jugenddelinquenz? 

In meinen Augen hat der Kontrolleur fast alles richtig gemacht. Wünschenswert wäre noch ein Satz heiße Ohren gewesen, aber da hätte die Mutter dann wohl richtig geweint.


----------



## BERND2000 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Recht hin oder her.
> Ich setze kein Recht durch wenn ich mein Leben, Gesundheit etc. oder andere damit gefährde. Deeskalation. Dies erreicht man nicht mit sein Recht durchsetzen.
> 
> hätte den Aufseher gerne mal gesehen wenn da nen 2m Hüne mit Oberarme wie meine Oberschenkel schwartz geangelt hätte.
> Na, hätte der Aufseher auch die Angel rein geholt?



Wenn es meine Fische wären würde ich handeln.
Wenn es ein von mir eingesetzter Aufseher wäre, würde ich erwarten das er handelt.
Wenn er dann kneift, wenn es darauf ankommt, taugt er für den Job nicht die Bohne.
Wer das nicht mag, sollte ach nie selbst etwas Pachten.

Ein Aufseher soll auch nicht selbst urteilen, sondern nur feststellen. Es ist auch nicht sein Job, das Alter von Jugendlichen zu berücksichtigen.
Vielleicht kneift kann er mal ein Auge zukneifen, aber dann fängt er an seinen Job frei zu interpretieren.
Vermutlich kann Ihn das gar angreifbar machen.


Urteilen tut der Eigentümer oder ein Richter, was gemacht wird. 
Ist halt ähnlich wie bei der Polizei, die auch eher nur feststellt.

Angelgeräte werden auch nicht weggenommen sondern als Beweismittel sichergestellt, Sie bleiben Eigentum des Täters.

Ich lese hier verdammt seltsame Gedanken...
Lustig immer wieder die Wertung des Schadens in Euro.
Na ja wenn man das kg Fisch als Besatzfisch sieht, ist die Schramme am Wagen ungleich schlimmer.
Aber ein Wildfisch kann auch ungleich mehr wert sein, als ein beliebiger Besatzfisch.

Wenn es aber eine versehentliche Schramme im Vergleich zu einem bewussten Schwarzfischen wird, zählt wohl der Gedanke des Vorsatzes Fremde Rechte zu missachten.
Den Vorsatz sich einfach etwas zu nehmen was einem nicht zusteht, ist schlimmer als versehentlich eine Doofe Schramme zu verursachen, die nur einige hundert € kostet.

Was habe ich aus den vielen Beiträgen gelernt, ein Fischereiaufseher muss Dumm genug sein, um überhaupt diesen Job ernsthaft zu machen.
Klagt nicht über mangelnde Aufsicht am Wasser, wenn Ihr das nicht auch wirklich wollt.
Wenigstens in einigen B.L werden sie ja von der Allgemeinheit eingesetzt.
Was würdet ihr also von einem Polizisten denken, der bei Jugendlichen Ladendieben bei einer Packung Süßwaren wegschaut....|kopfkrat 
Oder von einer Mutter, die dann noch den Polizisten beleidigt, weil der Junge festgehalten wurde.
Das Problem ist der Vorsatz, nicht der Wert oder....


----------



## Kingfish67 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



flea schrieb:


> Wusste denn der Kontrolleur, dass es sich um ein Kind handelt oder sehen wir das nur aus der Ex post? Sah das Kind eventuell schon aus wie 16 oder gar 18? Und wie ist das noch gleich mit der Jugenddelinquenz?
> .



Natürlich war niemand dabei und alles was nicht in dem Artikel ist Spekulation.

Aber macht es das besser wenn der Aufseher einen vermeintlich 16 oder 18 Jährigen körperlich Angeht?


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wenn es meine Fische wären würde ich handeln.
> Wenn es ein von mir eingesetzter Aufseher wäre, würde ich erwarten das er handelt.
> Wenn er dann kneift, wenn es darauf ankommt, taugt er für den Job nicht die Bohne.
> Wer das nicht mag, sollte ach nie selbst etwas Pachten.
> ...



Auch bei der Polizei steht der Eigenschutz an erster Stelle.

Und sicherlich strahlt eine Polizeiuniform mehr Autorität aus als ein Aufseher im gammligen Tarnanzug.

Und ja ein Polizeibeamter wird sich überlegen ob er alleine eingreift und die Situation eskalieren lässt.

Nochmal, der Eigenschutz geht IMMER vor.
Und bei 1:1 Situation ist der Eigenschutz nicht gesichert.


----------



## flea (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Kingfish67 schrieb:


> Natürlich war niemand dabei und alles was nicht in dem Artikel ist Spekulation.
> 
> Aber macht es das besser wenn der Aufseher einen vermeintlich 16 oder 18 Jährigen körperlich Angeht?



Ist der Aufseher denn den Jungen angegangen oder hat der Junge sich gegen die berechtigte Sicherstellung seines Gerödels gewehrt und infolge der Auseinandersetzung Schrammen bekommen?


----------



## Kingfish67 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



flea schrieb:


> Ist der Aufseher denn den Jungen angegangen oder hat der Junge sich gegen die berechtigte Sicherstellung seines Gerödels gewehrt und infolge der Auseinandersetzung Schrammen bekommen?




Alles Spekulation. 
Aber ich glaube wenn der Junge sich gewehrt hätte wäre das dem Redakteur noch eine Zeile mehr wert gewesen.


----------



## Dachfeger (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Watt habt ihr denn immer mit körperlich angehen???
Das er früher ne Schelle verdient hätte und wahrscheinlich sich zu Hause die nächste hätte abholen dürfen, darüber herrscht doch hier weitgehend Konsens.
Nu hat er dem armen Buben die Angel weggenommen und weil der die nicht gleich losließ hat er eben ein paar Kratzer.
Das soll dann körperliches angehen sein??
Und sharpo...du kennst die heutigen 13.jährigen wohl nicht?
Da sind teilweise schon richtige Koffer dabei. Da siehst du nicht ob 13 oder 17.
Es sei denn bei euch in der Ecke sind alle kleinwüchsig|rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



flea schrieb:


> Ist der Aufseher denn den Jungen angegangen oder hat der Junge sich gegen die berechtigte Sicherstellung seines Gerödels gewehrt und infolge der Auseinandersetzung Schrammen bekommen?



berechtigt oder nicht.

Wer lässt  gerne sein Tackle sicherstellen?
Der eine Angler schaut zu und akzeptiert und der andere Angler wird handgreiflich.
In einer 1:1 Situation ist Deine Sicherheit als Aufseher etc. nicht abgesichert.

Da lass ich die Finger vom Tackle und rufe die Polizei.

@Dachfeger..ob 13 oder 100.
Ich verstehe nicht warum dies einige net schnallen.

Grundsätzlich: Eigenschutz geht immer vor und in 1:1! Situationen ist der Eigenschutz nicht gesichert.
Du muss immer damit rechnen, wenn Du das Tackle anpackst das Dein gegenüber ausrastet und Dir evtl. eins über die Rübe zieht, ins Wasser schubst oder auch nen Messer in den Rücken stösst.

Egal ob der Aufseher im Recht ist oder nicht. Wenn dieser Tod ist, kann er sich sein Recht sonst wohin schmieren.


----------



## Dachfeger (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich...man kann annähernd erkennen in welchem Alter ein 13jähriger ist. Also soo blind ist meine Oma nicht mal.
> Klamottenstyle, Pubertät, Ausdrucksweise etc.



Du hast es selbst geschrieben. War nur meine Antwort darauf.
Ich bin hier durch. Zudem finde ich das es hier einige zu persönlich nehmen, wenn jemand ne andere Meinung hat.
Verstehe zwar nicht warum(betrifft ja wohl keinen hier persönlich), aber ejaal.#c


----------



## Tobi92 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Die Diskussion bzgl des Selbstschutz is doch hier völlig überflüssig. 
Tatsache ist, der Aufseher fühlte sich körperlich in der Lage seine Rechte ggü dem Buben durchzusetzen und nahm ihm deshalb das Angelgerät weg. Ob das aus Sicht des Selbsschutzes klug war, kann man nicht wissen.  Inwieweit er es durch körperliches Angehen übertrieb oder sich der Bub wehrte kann man ebenfalls nur spekulieren. Vielleicht hat er den Jungen auch nur unabsichtlich mit den zu langen Fingernägeln erwischt.

Was mir bei diesem Artikel negativ aufstößt is das Verhalten der Mutter, worauf auch das Fehlverhalten des Buben zurückzuführen ist.


@Sharpo 
Aufseher sollten vielleicht Personen sein, die sich nicht grad vor jeglicher Konfrontation scheuen


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Wir haben von allen 3 Seiten ein Fehlverhalten.


Welches zu einer Eskalation geführt hat welche der Aufseher verhindern hätte können und müssen.

Bei einer 1:1 Situation packt man das Tackle nicht an wenn nicht absehbar ist wie der Täter reagiert.
Wobei sich dies ja sogar offenbar  in einer 2:1 Situation entwickelt hat...2 Täter 1 Aufseher.


----------



## Tobi92 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bei einer 1:1 Situation packt man das Tackle nicht an wenn nicht absehbar ist wie der Täter reagiert
> .



Wer legt das fest?
Der Aufseher, und zwar nach eigenem Ermessen.


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Wer legt das fest?
> Der Aufseher, und zwar nach eigenem Ermessen.



Der gesunde Menschenverstand.

Wird auch im jeden Aufseherlehrgang geschult.

Vorrangiges Ziel ist es nicht zu einer Eskalation kommen zu lassen.


----------



## Dachfeger (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Vorrangiges Ziel ist es nicht zu einer Eskalation kommen zu lassen.


Ja nu. Da wo Menschen tätig sind werden eben immer mal Fehler passieren. Vielleicht die Lage falsch eingeschätzt oder ihm lag ein Pups verquer. Was auch immer. Shit happens.
*Wir waren nicht dabei.*
Wir wissen nicht ob er übereagiert hat oder auch der Bub. oder vielleicht nur die Mutter???
Alles Spekulatius hier.


----------



## flea (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Sharpo, deine Pauschalaussagen im Bezug auf Kräfteaufwand kannst du dir sparen. Das ist absolut einzelfallabhängig. Eine Eskalation der Lage kann auch im Kräfteverhältnis 4:1 auftreten. Du solltest aufhören das nachzuplappern, was dir irgendwer in irgendeinem Lehrgang beigebracht hat, denn offenbar hast du selbst keinerlei Ahnung von Deeskalationsstrategien und dem menschlichen Verhalten.


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



flea schrieb:


> Sharpo, deine Pauschalaussagen im Bezug auf Kräfteaufwand kannst du dir sparen. Das ist absolut einzelfallabhängig. Eine Eskalation der Lage kann auch im Kräfteverhältnis 4:1 auftreten. Du solltest aufhören das nachzuplappern, was dir irgendwer in irgendeinem Lehrgang beigebracht hat, denn offenbar hast du selbst keinerlei Ahnung von Deeskalationsstrategien und dem menschlichen Verhalten.



:vik:

Du hast ja so Recht.


----------



## grubenreiner (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Man muss sich das mal überlegen......7 Zeilen Meldung ohne Details und  daraus werden 11 Seiten Thread mit Anschuldigungen,  Grundsatzdiskussionen und Vermutungen aller Art. |uhoh:|rolleyes


----------



## Rxlxhx (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Nur noch bekloppte und An********r in Schland. Diese Aufseher sind offenbar mit dem Schein geboren worden,und haben als Kinder nie ohne Schein gefischt. Früher war das im pöhsen Osten anders,dort ließ man uns als Stifte selbst im Naturschutzgebiet angeln. Die einzigste Ansage war: "Jungs,in zwei Stunden haut ihr ab" usw. Auch an den damaligen DAV-Gewässern hat man nicht so einen Aufriss gemacht,einpacken und nach Hause fahren war die "Maximalstrafe".

Sollte der Bericht stimmen,dann wäre eine aufklärende Belehrung sinnvoller gewesen. Außerdem ist der Junge laut Bericht eh noch keine 14 Jahre.

Da hier von "ans Gesetz halten" geschrieben wurde: Die Berliner Handpuppen brechen seit Ewigkeiten Gesetze,wurde davon je eine abgestraft?


Rilehx


----------



## Gondoschir (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



flea schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Findet das einmalig statt? Und was ist mit den 100 anderen Kindern, die das auch machen? Wäre es tatsächlich nur einer, würde niemand was sagen. Aber lässt man es einem durchgehen, muss man es allen anderen auch durchgehen lassen.



Bei mir war es so, dass mein Sohn unbedingt angeln wollte. Um ihm diesen Wunsch zu erfüllen, habe ich schließlich den Fischereischein gemacht, bin mit ihm ans Wasser und er hat geangelt. Nun ist es allerdings auch so, dass sowas nicht jedem Kind gegönnt ist. Es ist durchaus möglich, dass die Mutter des Kindes alleinerziehend ist und Hartz4 bezieht. Was also machen???


----------



## grubenreiner (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> ..... alleinerziehend ist und Hartz4 bezieht. Was also machen???



Sich die Fahrt an die Wiesent sparen und den Knaben kostengünstiger in Erlanger Gewässern schwarzfischen lassen.



P.S. Vorsicht kann Ironie und Humor enthalten.


----------



## Wingsuiter (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Also wenn ich hier schon von Notwehr und ETBI lese, da bleibt mir das Wort schon im Halse stecken. Ich denke da keiner von uns weiß was wirklich geschehen ist, können wir nur Vermutungen äußern. Und wenn es wirklich so vorgefallen ist wie beschrieben, dann hat der Aufseher für mich seinen Job nicht richtig gemacht. Ich selber musste in meiner Kindheit durchaus für das gerade stehen was ich verbockt habe und da gab es auch schonmal Ärger mit dem Meinungsverstärker. Daher kann ich manche hier gut verstehen. Allerdings hätte der Aufseher m.M.n. den Jungen vernünftig drauf hinweisen müssen, dass es falsch ist was er macht. Und dies hätte er auch der Mutter mitteilen können. Wenn er das Angelgerät einbehalten wollte und der Junge es nicht freiwillig hergegeben hat, dann muss er die Pol rufen. Das die Kinder heute völlig schlecht erzogen sind und keinen Respekt mehr vor anderen Personen und deren Eigentum haben, musste ich schon mehr wie einmal selbst erfahren, allerdings rechtfertigt das nicht die Tat des Aufsehers. Wahrscheinlich liegt die Wahrheit irgendwo zwischen den beiden Schilderungen der Mutter und des Aufsehers. Ich finde zumindest das Kinder für sowas gerade stehen müssen. Und wenn sie Schwarzangeln müssen Sie auch Anschiss bekommen. In jeder Gesellschaft gibt es Regeln und das ist nunmal eine davon. Was Hänschen nicht lernt, lernt Hans nimmer mehr.#d
 Und wenn der Sohn unbedingt angeln möchte und die Mutter kein Geld für einen Schein hat, bliebe immer noch die Möglichkeit im örtlichen Verein zu fragen ob nicht jemand den kleinen in die Angelwelt einführen kann.


----------



## Willi90 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Ich lass mal die Diskusionen was die Gewässeraufsicht darf und was nicht so im Raum stehen. Das wird wohl nicht die Ursache des Problems sein...

Wenn schon bei Erwachsenen so ein "taram" mit Lehrgang, Fischerreiprüfung, Gewässerkarte, Jahresfischerreischein usw. gemacht wird, sollte meiner Meinung nach zumindenst Kindern der Zugang zum Angeln erleichtert werden. 

Gut, das es nicht einfach möglich ist an einen kleinen privaten Weiher zu stehen und dort wild den Fischbestand auszurotten, der mit viel Aufwand versucht wird in einen gesunden und ausgeglichenen Niveau zu halten, ist verständlich. 

Wie sieht die Sachlage aber bei Gewässern wie dem Rhein aus? Oder, dem Bodensee, der Donau, Neckar usw.? Ich glaube kaum, dass der Befischungsdruck dermaßen stark ansteigen würde, wenn der Gesetzgeber an öffentlichen Gewässern die Schrauben ein wenig lößen würde...


----------



## Kay1 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Würde mein Sohn mir berichten das er beim Schwarzangeln erwischt wurde, hätte er sicher ein Problem, deswegen würde er es sicherlich für sich behalten. Würde er mir aber sagen das ihm gerade von einem Fischereiaufseher gewaltsam die Angeln abgenommen wurden und er sich bei der Aktion verletzt hätte, hätte der Aufseher aber sicher ein großes Problem.|gr:
Wenn e sich gegen Schwarzfischende Rotzlümmel nicht ohne Gewalt duchsetzen kann soll er die Polizei rufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Kay1 schrieb:


> Würde mein Sohn mir berichten das er beim Schwarzangeln erwischt wurde, hätte er sicher ein Problem, deswegen würde er es sicherlich für sich behalten. Würde er mir aber sagen das ihm gerade von einem Fischereiaufseher gewaltsam die Angeln abgenommen wurden und er sich bei der Aktion verletzt hätte, hätte der Aufseher aber sicher ein großes Problem.|gr:
> Wenn e sich gegen Schwarzfischende Rotzlümmel nicht ohne Gewalt duchsetzen kann soll er die Polizei rufen.


Gefällt mir, die Einstellung...

Bin kinderlos - war aber selber eines (auch schwarzangelnd) UND kann mich (scheinbar im Gegensatz zu manch anderem) auch noch dran erinnern....


----------



## PAFischer (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Man redet sich hier leicht, weil es einem nicht gehört.

Wenn bei Euch einer im liebevoll gepflegten Gemüse- und Kräutergarten genüsslich Euer Zeug erntet wärt Ihr auch nicht so begeistert. 
Sinds dann im Jahr aber 40, 50, 100 Leute habt Ihr sicherlich auch keinen Humor mehr.
Wenn dann die keifende Mutter daneben steht und noch nicht mal kapiert, dass das Unrecht ist, langt man sich erst recht ans Hirn.

Und nichts anderes ist es hier. Jemand hat da Geld und Zeit investiert und möchte sich gegen Diebstahl schützen.

Früher hieß es: "Lass das, das gehört uns nicht" Heute heißt es "Ach mach doch, gehört uns nicht."


----------



## iltis05 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Schwarzangeln ist Schwarzangeln und nicht erlaubt.
Hätte er die Angel einem Polizisten ausgehändigt?
Warum dann nicht dem Fischereiaufseher der dazu im Recht ist,sofern er ein Offizieller Aufseher des Gewässers ist.
Und ach das Thema mit noch keine 14 Jahre alt ist lächerlich. 
Dann darf also jeder der noch keine 14 ist laut einigen hier sich alles erlauben.
Da würde ich mal hinterfragen ob Mama und Papa es sich da nicht zu einfach machen.
Bin selbst Vater von 2 Kindern aber sowas Nene.
Dann darf jeder unter 14 machen was er will,lächerlich. 
Will mal sehen wenn euer Kind verhauen wird von nem 12 jährigen, da kann man nix machen.
So fängt es an.
Genauso wird es von manchen geplant und gemacht, ist das ok für euch?
Für mich nicht.
Aber wehe das Nachbarland bleibt anderem Auto hängen,siehst auch so locker?
Der war erst 6 Jahre alt darf auf dem Gehweg fahren, wer bezahlt die Lackierung?


Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laichzeit (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Mit 13 sollte man wenigstens so helle sein, sich nicht Erwachsenen, die im Recht sind, zu widersetzen.
Vor der Übermutter-Generation war das ja anscheinend noch die Regel.
Bevor die Einsicht wächst, dass Schwarzfischen aus guten Gründen verboten ist, sollte man als Kind oder Jugendlicher in dem Alter das gewisse Street Smart erworben haben, wie man sich in problematischen Situationen verhalten muss, zum Beispiel wenn man erwischt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> das gewisse Street Smart erworben haben, wie man sich in problematischen Situationen verhalten muss, zum Beispiel wenn man erwischt wird.


Du meinst so ne Art natürlicher Auslese?
:q:q


----------



## Kay1 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Alles richtig, aber wenn ich so lese " das es ok sei, wenn mann so einem Bengel einen kleinen "Denkzettel" verpasst und dann auch keine Polizei mehr braucht, habe ich da so meine Probleme . Bei meinem Sohn bin ich derjenige der entscheidet wann und in welcher Art und Weise ein Denkzettel fällig ist und kein anderer. Ist er mal über 14 Jahre alt, darf die Polizei ihn ruhig "verhaften", den Denkzettel hat ihn dann aber bitte ein Jugendrichter zu verpassen.


----------



## macman (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Hallo

Der Junge (13) hat Schwarzgeangelt und ist erwischt worden, will aber seine Angel nicht freiwillig aushändigen und der Aufseher setzt darauf hin Gewalt gegen einen Minderjährigen ein! Hätte er auch Gewalt bei einer Person die 25 Jahre, 2Meter groß und 90kg durchtrainiert eingesetzt!? Denke nicht, da hätte er lieber die Polizei geholt oder es direkt gelassen! Warum da nicht?

Die Mutter, Erziehungsberechtigte in der nähe? warum wurde Sie nicht direkt dazu geholt? Denke mal die Mutter Wuste das der Sohn da Illegal Angelt. Erziehung versagt ….Unwissen 
Jetzt werden die Gerichte wieder belastet. Der klassische streitschlichter gibt es nicht mehr. Und nach meiner Meinung hätte das Auftreten der netten freundlichen den Jungen wie der Mutter gezeigt das sie Unrecht tun. Auch wenn Sie was Besseres zu tun haben.

Würde meine Tochter von jemanden Erwachsenen Körperlich angegangen der könnte sich mehr wie warm anziehen.  Anders rum würde sie aber auch von mir, wenn ich erfahre das sie unrecht getan hat, was zu hören bekommen und sie müsste dafür auch gerade stehen.

Gewalt an Kinder und Schwächeren verabscheue ich, egal von wem!  

Ich halte von Schwarzangeln nicht viel, auch nicht von Befreiungen von Prüfungen für Kinder unter 14Jahren oder Touriangler. Es hat seinen Grund allein wegen dem Waidgerechten Angeln oder Abschlagen der Fische. …. Der Rest wird sonst zu OT!


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Man redet sich hier leicht, weil es einem nicht gehört.
> 
> Wenn bei Euch einer im liebevoll gepflegten Gemüse- und Kräutergarten genüsslich Euer Zeug erntet wärt Ihr auch nicht so begeistert.
> Sinds dann im Jahr aber 40, 50, 100 Leute habt Ihr sicherlich auch keinen Humor mehr.
> ...




Hört doch mal mit diesen Beispielen auf.
Auch bei dem Jungen würde ich vorsichtig sein mit dem Abnehmen des Erntewerkzeugs.  Wenn er es nicht freiwillig heraus gibt tu ich dem Teufel eins ihn dies mit Gewalt abzunehmen.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du meinst so ne Art natürlicher Auslese?
> :q:q



So kann man das nennen.:g
Ob man nach der Schwarzfischerei ein passabler Angler wird, hängt von der rechtzeitigen Einsicht ab.


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Schwarzangeln ist Schwarzangeln und nicht erlaubt.
> Hätte er die Angel einem Polizisten ausgehändigt?
> Warum dann nicht dem Fischereiaufseher der dazu im Recht ist,sofern er ein Offizieller Aufseher des Gewässers ist.
> Und ach das Thema mit noch keine 14 Jahre alt ist lächerlich.
> ...



Hätte hätte Fahrradkette.
Ein Polizist ist erstmal eine ganz andere Autoritätsperson als ein "Normal" gekleideter Fischereiaufseher.
#q


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Mit 13 sollte man wenigstens so helle sein, sich nicht Erwachsenen, die im Recht sind, zu widersetzen.
> Vor der Übermutter-Generation war das ja anscheinend noch die Regel.
> Bevor die Einsicht wächst, dass Schwarzfischen aus guten Gründen verboten ist, sollte man als Kind oder Jugendlicher in dem Alter das gewisse Street Smart erworben haben, wie man sich in problematischen Situationen verhalten muss, zum Beispiel wenn man erwischt wird.




genauuuu, Du hast immer datt gemacht was Erwachsene Dir erzählt haben. hurra.
Ein Engelskind.


----------



## iltis05 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Lächerlich,Respekt ist wohl das Wort was dem Kind fehlt.
Egal wem gegenüber.


Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



macman schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Der Junge (13) hat Schwarzgeangelt und ist erwischt worden, will aber seine Angel nicht freiwillig aushändigen und der Aufseher setzt darauf hin Gewalt gegen einen Minderjährigen ein! Hätte er auch Gewalt bei einer Person die 25 Jahre, 2Meter groß und 90kg durchtrainiert eingesetzt!? Denke nicht, da hätte er lieber die Polizei geholt oder es direkt gelassen! Warum da nicht?
> 
> ...




Das habe ich auch schon gefragt. Klar der Aufseher ist im Recht und lässt sich vom Schwarzangler eins aufs Maul hauen. 
Muhahahaha.....


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Lächerlich,Respekt ist wohl das Wort was dem Kind fehlt.
> Egal wem gegenüber.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk



Fehlte dem Aufseher aber offenbar auch.



So ist es nun mal in der Welt. 
Es gibt gute angler, es gibt böse Angler, es gibt gute Schwarzangler auch wenn se Schwarzangeln und es gibt pöööse Schwarzangler.
Genauso wie es gute Polizisten gibt und pöööse Polizisten.

Und ganz ehrlich, packt nen Aufseher ungefragt mein Tackle an gibt eins auf die Mütze.


----------



## Fattony (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Was für ein TamTam da veranstaltet wird.. #d

Also meine Mutter hätte das so geklärt:

Zuerst hätte sie mir ordentlich eine gepfeffert, dann wäre sie zum Gewässerwart gegangen und ihm erklärt, dass sie die Einzige ist, die mir eine pfeffert.  |supergri


Das Problem an der ganze Sache ist doch folgendes:

Früher konnte sich keiner wegen so einer Kleinigkeit einen Anwalt leisten. Da wurde dies noch anders ausgemacht. Heute jedoch, wo jeder 18 Jährige einen Rechtsschutz um 6,-/Monat hat, muss man aufpassen, dass jemand einen nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit anzeigt.

Mein Versicherungsvertreter verkauft seine meisten Rechtsschutzversicherungen mit dem Argument, dass man eig. keine brauchen würde, wenn nicht jeder eine hätte.

Bleibts gschmeidig..


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Zusammengefasst:
Der Blag war bleed, weil er sich hat erwischen lassen...

Mutter ist ne doofe Rumzickerin...

Kontrolleur ist blockwartmäßiger Schläger, der keine Ahnung von staatlichem Gewaltmonopol hat.....

Und dabei weiss man nicht nicht mal, ob auch ein Fisch gefangen wurde....

Aber durchs (Schwarz)Angeln und Berichterstattung konnte man die Menschen kennen lernen ;-))))


----------



## Dachfeger (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Alter Falter. Ich muß meine Meinung wohl doch revidieren.
Einige scheinen tatsächlich dabei gewesen zu sein|kopfkrat .
*Watt denn für Gewalt???
*Hauptsache schwadronieren|bla:*. *Nachher hat er sich die Kratzer geholt als er durch Gebüsch gehoppelt ist.
Alles kalter Kaffee hier.*
|uhoh:
*


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst:
> Der Blag war bleed, weil er sich hat erwischen lassen...
> 
> Mutter ist ne doofe Rumzickerin...
> ...




Bestens Erfasst.  :vik:

schlaue Kinder hättem dem Aufseher gesagt: Ich bin 13, Du kannst mir nix." muhahaha


----------



## Lajos1 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

oje, da hat sich ja einiges getan seit heute früh.
Aber es bleibt alles Spekulation, denn niemand hier weiß, was tatsächlich abgelaufen ist. Nochmal zur Wiesent; die ist ein in ganz Europa bekanntes Salmonidengewässer, mit entsprechenden Preisen und nicht immer einfachem Zugang. Die Leute, die dort Privatstrecken haben sind entsprechend betucht, die Kontrollen, wie schon erwähnt deutlich häufiger als sonst üblich. Dazu kommt, daß das Gewässer meist gut übersichtlich ist, d.h. potentielle Schwarzfischer werden schnell bemerkt.
Von Erlangen aus fährt man schon mal ne dreiviertel Stunde mit dem Auto bis Behringersmühle, mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel schaut es mau aus. Also dürfte die Mama ihren Sprößling selbst zum Schwarzfischen gefahren haben, wenn dem so ist, ist sie, falls es zum Treffen kommt dran, sie, natürlich nicht der 13 jährige Ableger. Angesichts dieser Verhältnisse ist es besonders dämlich von Erlangen zum Schwarzfischen nach Behringersmühle an die Wiesent zu fahren. Aber vielleicht ist das Ganze ja auch nur eine Zeitungsente, denn ich kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, daß jemand so bescheuert ist.
Und zur Kenntnis, das Ganze war in Bayern, wie Thomas ja schon mehrmals erwähnte und in Bayern darf der Fischereiaufseher eben Geräte wegnehmen, er braucht dazu keine Polizei, er darf sogar die Fanggeräte und eventuell vorhandene Fische die sich im Auto befinden kontrollieren, darüberhinaus darf er fremde Grundstücke betreten. Steht alles im Fischereigesetz.
Mag sich jetzt zwar für manchen befremdlich anhören, aber solche Zustände wie ich hier mitunter vom Rhein lese, daß sich da Fischereiaufseher an Gewässer gar nicht mehr hintrauen, das gibts bei uns nicht. Und da lebe ich lieber im Amigoland als im Anarcholand.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Dachfeger (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Abschließend kann man auch sagen, der Thread bestätigt was ich schon wusste:vik:.
Es gibt immer einige die sich im Recht wähnen und keine andere Meinung zählen lassen. Dies auch kommunizieren bis auf die persönliche Ebene.
Weil sie ja die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefre..... haben und als Kind in den Zaubertrank von Mirakulix gefallen sind.
Außerdem sind die anderen ja doox und haben gar keine Ahnung.

#6 Hut ab. Soviel Ignoranz muß man auch erst mal haben.
Gott sei Dank kann ich mir meine Angelbegleiter ja aussuchen.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> genauuuu, Du hast immer datt gemacht was Erwachsene Dir erzählt haben. hurra.
> Ein Engelskind.



Nein, aber ich war schlau genug, mich nicht erwischen zu lassen und wurde aber bei anderen Sachen erwischt.
Es geht nicht darum anständig zu sein, sondern den Schaden gering zu halten.
In solchen Situationen ist man besser einsichtig, um unnötigen Ärger zu vermeiden.
Immer den schlausten Weg wählen.


----------



## Rxlxhx (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Aaah,ein Salmonidengewässer,es könnte ja sein das der böse Schwarzangler mal eine Forelle aus dem heiligen Gewässer entnimmt. Bei einem 25 oder 30 jährigen hätte ich das ruppige Vorgehen noch verstanden,doch selbst da hätte dieser Aufseher bei mir den Seepferdchenkurs abgelegt! Mir wäre es Wurst,ob nun die allseits beliebten schwarzen Vögel den Fisch holen,oder ob dies ein Heranwachsender tut. Ermahnung,Belehrung > bei Wiederholung Anzeige (die im Sande verläuft) Als ich meinen neuen Schein im letzten Jahr beantragte,war der Ordner "Straftaten Fischerei" der dünnste im Schrank der "Behörde"!!!

Übrigens: Nicht alles was heute noch in irgendwelchen Gesetzblättern steht ist noch gültig!


----------



## Kay1 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Ich hatte mit 13 Jahren ausser angeln noch nicht viel in meinem Kopf. Wenn ich auf jeden Fischereiaufseher gehört hätte, der mir hinterher rief, ich solle stehenbleiben wenn er uns erwischt hatte und wir gelaufen sind und hätte ich jedesmal eine Anzeige bekommen, währe ich wohl irgendwann im Knast gelandet. Ich war in dem Alter einfach noch zu unreif und hätte mit dem Wildern nie aufgehört. Schön das ich aber schnell war und aus mir ist doch noch ein guter Mensch und Angler werden konnte:vik:.
Einmal hatte meine Mutter erfahren das ich wieder beim Fischwildern war, als ich nach hause gekommen bin und meine Mutter bezüglich des Gewässers an dem ich war auch noch angelogen hatte, habe ich meine Angeln um die Ohren gehauen bekommen. Nachdem ich aber das Grundblei welches noch montiert war, an den Kopf bekommen habe und KO gegangen bin, haben alle einen großen Schreck bekommen und alle hatten sich wieder Lieb:l.


----------



## Jose (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

in einem land der freien, ohne überkommene klerikale und feudale rechte der fischwaid, hätts das nie gegeben. 
luft, erde, wasser ... wie kommt dass nur, das manche "meins, meins" sagen können?

das ist nicht richtig, das darf nicht sein.

luft, erde, wasser gehören allen - und alle haben sorge dafür zu  tragen.
nur knechte brauchen einen herren.

kein privatbesitz an luft, erde, wasser.

so einfach ist das!


(ich mein, wo hier so frei von der leber oder galle schwadroniert wird, da darf ich dann auch mal... :m)

gibts denn keinen verband, an dem ihr euch abarbeiten könnt als an nem unreifen schwarzanglerchen und nem unreifen kontrolletti?


----------



## zokker (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Ich hab das eben mal kurz überflogen. 
Bis auf ein paar wenige Poster, ist das hier RTL Nachmittagsprogramm-Niveau.


----------



## Rxlxhx (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



> nur knechte brauchen einen herren...



Genau so sieht das aus...


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich war schlau genug, mich nicht erwischen zu lassen und wurde aber bei anderen Sachen erwischt.
> Es geht nicht darum anständig zu sein, sondern den Schaden gering zu halten.
> In solchen Situationen ist man besser einsichtig, um unnötigen Ärger zu vermeiden.
> Immer den schlausten Weg wählen.



Genau, der schlauste Weg des Aufseher wäre es gewesen sofort die Polizei zu rufen und die Lage nicht so eskalieren zu lassen.


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Abschließend kann man auch sagen, der Thread bestätigt was ich schon wusste:vik:.
> Es gibt immer einige die sich im Recht wähnen und keine andere Meinung zählen lassen. Dies auch kommunizieren bis auf die persönliche Ebene.
> Weil sie ja die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefre..... haben und als Kind in den Zaubertrank von Mirakulix gefallen sind.
> Außerdem sind die anderen ja doox und haben gar keine Ahnung.
> ...




Und genau damit hat es nix zu tun.
Es geht nicht um recht, nicht um recht haben und auch nicht um recht bekommen.
Einfach nur um den gesunden Menschenverstand.
Nämlich nicht sein Recht mit *Gewalt oder Zwang* unbedingt durchsetzen wollen.
Der Klügere ruft die Polizei.
Die haben die Macht, sind dafür ausgebildet und min. immer zu zweit.


----------



## Mollebulle (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Ist ja klar,

immer wenn etwas nicht vernünftig zu regeln ist,  ertönt der Ruf nach Polizei
-die ja in solchen  Fällen selten präventiv tätig werden kann, sondern dann repressiv tätig werden muß .... um den "Täter" dann (oder wie in diesem sich ausgeweiteten Fall) die Täter einer Strafverfolgung zuführen .....

Na, die eh schon überlasteten Gerichte werden sich darüber  freuen ....


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Mollebulle schrieb:


> Ist ja klar,
> 
> immer wenn etwas nicht vernünftig zu regeln ist,  ertönt der Ruf nach Polizei
> -die ja in solchen  Fällen selten präventiv tätig werden kann, sondern dann repressiv tätig werden muß .... um den "Täter" dann (oder wie in diesem sich ausgeweiteten Fall) die Täter einer Strafverfolgung zuführen .....
> ...



Immerhin besser und gesünder statt sich den Schädel einzuschlagen.
Du hättest dem 13jährigen natürlich eins aufs Maul gehauen.
und wenn es kein Jugendlicher gewesen wäre sondern ein 2m Hüne.. mit Muskelpakete natürlich auch. Immer druff auf die Schnauze.


----------



## flea (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Sharpo kannst du denn nun bitte endlich die Polemik weglassen und sachlich argumentieren? Ist ja kaum auszuhalten.


----------



## wilhelm (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Man Leute das war doch ein Kind!

Was hier einige so raushauen mit Polizei bestrafen und so weiter jetzt ahne ich warum es in unserem Land immer mehr Einschränkungen gibt. Ihr schreit ja förmlich danach einfach unfassbar was einige hier von sich geben.
Den Bengel mal mit zum Angeln nehmen und alle sind glücklich.

Und dieser " Kontrolleti" hat sie nicht mehr alle , meine Meinung.


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



flea schrieb:


> Sharpo kannst du denn nun bitte endlich die Polemik weglassen und sachlich argumentieren? Ist ja kaum auszuhalten.




Das war sachlich. Nur mal drastisch beschrieben.

Wie wollt ihr auf einen Schwarzangler reagieren der nicht kooperiert?
Erzähl es mir.
Denn darum geht eigentlich. Wie reagiert man als Aufseher bei nicht Kooperation des Schwarzanglers?

Eure Version: Durchsetzen, Gerät konfessieren. Gefahr. Eins aufs Maul zubekommen...schlimmsten Fall nen Messer im Rücken
Denn ihr seit alleine 1:1 Situation. Selbst bei einer 2: 1 Überzahlsituation habt ihr das Risiko.
In jedem Lehrgang zum Fischereiaufseher wird genau beschrieben wie man sich verhalten soll. bei Nichtkooperation des Täters die Polizei rufen.

Meine Version ..mehrfach beschrieben.
Sich entfernen und die Polizei rufen.


----------



## Mollebulle (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Immerhin besser und gesünder statt sich den Schädel einzuschlagen.
> Du hättest dem 13jährigen natürlich eins aufs Maul gehauen.
> und wenn es kein Jugendlicher gewesen wäre sondern ein 2m Hüne.. mit Muskelpakete natürlich auch. Immer druff auf die Schnauze.



Du kennst mich nicht / oder zumindest zu wenig,  um mir solche Reaktionen zutrauen zu können/dürfen.......

zur Info: Gewalt war für mich noch nie eine Option Situationen zu regeln ....  außerdem bin ich selbst  ein (fast) 2 m Hüne ..... 

Zitat: wenn eine Mücke auf deinem Hoden sitzt, wirst du lernen Konflikte ohne Gewalt zu lösen ....


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Mollebulle schrieb:


> Du kennst mich nicht / oder zumindest zu wenig,  um mir solche Reaktionen zutrauen zu können/dürfen.......
> 
> zur Info: Gewalt war für mich noch nie eine Option Situationen zu regeln ....  außerdem bin ich selbst  ein (fast) 2 m Hüne .....
> 
> Zitat: wenn eine Mücke auf deinem Hoden sitzt, wirst du lernen Konflikte ohne Gewalt zu lösen ....




Ich weiss nicht ob Du den Beitrag komplett verfolgt hast.
Mehrer Optionen wurden von mir aufgeführt. Mit denen stehe ich nicht alleine da.
Einige Kollegen meinen aber der Aufseher hat Rechtens gehandelt ..mit Zwang sein Recht durchzusetzen.
Alleine!

Er hat sicherlich in der Sache recht, aber falsch gehandelt.
Dein Beitrag war daher unpassend.

Bei Nichtkooperation des Schwarzangler hat der Aufseher die Polizei zu rufen. Punkt.
Und da kann er 10x im Recht sein.  Und ganz besonders wenn der Aufseher alleine ist.


----------



## BERND2000 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Rilehx schrieb:


> Aaah,ein Salmonidengewässer,es könnte ja sein das der böse Schwarzangler mal eine Forelle aus dem heiligen Gewässer entnimmt. Bei einem 25 oder 30 jährigen hätte ich das ruppige Vorgehen noch verstanden,doch selbst da hätte dieser Aufseher bei mir den Seepferdchenkurs abgelegt! Mir wäre es Wurst,ob nun die allseits beliebten schwarzen Vögel den Fisch holen,oder ob dies ein Heranwachsender tut. Ermahnung,Belehrung > bei Wiederholung Anzeige (die im Sande verläuft) Als ich meinen neuen Schein im letzten Jahr beantragte,war der Ordner "Straftaten Fischerei" der dünnste im Schrank der "Behörde"!!!
> 
> Übrigens: Nicht alles was heute noch in irgendwelchen Gesetzblättern steht ist noch gültig!


 
 Es lebe die Toleranz.
 Es lebe die Gewaltfreiheit:q, wo man einen Schwarzfischer kaum noch behindern sollte, um nicht als Blockwart verstanden zu werden. 
 Umgekehrt aber droht man einen Aufseher zu versenken, sollte Er berechtigt versuchen Beweismittel sicherzustellen.

 Um Dier mal ne Vorstellung von alten Gesetzen zu geben, für so etwas, gab es früher Strafen die es heute nicht mal mehr für Todschlag oder Mord gibt.
 Man sah das Verletzen von solchen Eigentumsrechten als sehr schlimm an, sicher hat man aber auch oft weggesehen. 
 "Fischwilderei" sagt schon wie man das früher sah, nicht ohne Grund nennt man es heute wohl eher harmloser nur Schwarzfischen, was sich sicherlich auf heimlich und Nachts bezieht.

 Kühlschränke und die Fischzucht haben Fische im Binnenland zu etwas gemacht was fast wertlos ist.
 Auch Fischereirechte sind heute etwas das eher wenig Rechte hergibt, auch nicht zum Schutz dieses Eigentums.

 Früher war das anders, ein fetter Karpfen soll den Wert eines Schweins gehabt haben und wehe dem Fürsten konnten die leckeren Forellen nicht gebracht werden, nur weil Bauern hungerten und nun Wilderten. 
 Letzteres konnte einen Fischwilderer glatt den Kopf kosten, wobei das teilweise gar noch eine Gnade darstellte.

 Bitterlinge haben Ihren Namen, weil sie bitter schmecken sollen...welche Menschen haben die wohl genossen.

 Heute kostet Fisch nicht mehr viel, ergo hat auch Ihr Schutz unglaublich viel weniger Gewicht.
 1 Stunde Arbeit reicht locker für Forelle satt.


----------



## Jose (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> Wie wollt ihr auf einen Schwarzangler reagieren der nicht kooperiert?
> ...



da haben wir den salat: falsche annahmen führen zu falschen gedanken:


ein 13jähriger ist ein kind, das 'unserem' trieb nachgeht. welcome!
angelt ohne schein(e), ergo: Schwarzangler, kommt sogar noch vor kormoran , als wodkatrinker aber der gottseibeiuns.

und ist doch nur ein 13 jähriger, der das machte, was wir alle gemacht haben, außer denen, die schon mit 12 alt waren.


----------



## BERND2000 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Jose schrieb:


> in einem land der freien, ohne überkommene klerikale und feudale rechte der fischwaid, hätts das nie gegeben.
> luft, erde, wasser ... wie kommt dass nur, das manche "meins, meins" sagen können?
> 
> das ist nicht richtig, das darf nicht sein.
> ...


 
 Das wäre ein Traum...
Leider denke ich das sich dann einige einfach versuchen Alles zu nehmen, weil sie denken das es sonst ja ein Anderer nehmen würde.
 Es wäre ein kurzer Traum, für Alle die an so etwas glauben.


----------



## Sharpo (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Jose schrieb:


> da haben wir den salat: falsche annahmen führen zu falschen gedanken:
> 
> 
> ein 13jähriger ist ein kind, das 'unserem' trieb nachgeht. welcome!
> ...



Joa...mein Reden.

Ansprechen, ausweisen..nach papiere frage..nach Alter fragen...
auf vergehen hinweisen, alternativen erläutern..Angelschein machen, angelverein ...auf konsequenzen hinweisen.
mündl. abmahnen und zum gehen auffordern wenn es sein muss.

harte Tour meiner Kollegen hier:
tackle konfessieren und eins aufs Maul bekommen. da der Jugendliche die Situation nicht abschätzen kann etc. reagiert dieser panisch und wird handgreiflich.
Aufseher hat sein recht unter zwang durchgesetzt. Wohlgemerkt allein.
Wird anschliessend vom Richter ermahnt und zur geldstrafe verknackt weil er einen Minderjährigen angegangen ist und provoziert hat. Zeuge: Mutter.


----------



## Andal (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Sharpo, du wirfst dich hier in die Brust, als sei der Knabe deiner eigenen Lenden Frucht... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

morgen guck ich als erstes mit hier rein - gibts hier persönliche Anmache und Rumgezicke, gibts Punkte...
Also haltet (niemand direkt angesprochen, ALLE) an euch und euch an nen vernünftigen Ton.


----------



## Jose (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

guts nächtle, Thomas


----------



## Hecht32 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

So, habe jetzt acht Stunden meinen Block bewacht und was sehe ich? Einige Kollegen hatten den ganzen tag Zeit, über nicht bewiesene Thesen zu diskutieren! Wahnsinn!

Es erstaunt mich immer wieder, welches kriminelles Gedankengut hier verbreitet wird. 
Ich weis nicht vor wem ich mehr Angst haben muss. Vor den Schwarzfischern oder vor den "Freigeistern" hier im Forum.

Moderatoren spoten über Rechtstreue Angler und "Kontrolleties" 
( vor allem wenn sie aus Bayern kommen) Fischereiaufseher werden als Blockwarte beleidigt. 
Hallo - Der Blockwart ist ein Denunziant aus der Nazizeit, der für den Tod von Unschuldigen verantwortlich war!!!

Ich habe als Junge einiges angestellt,  aber niemals wäre ich frech oder renitent geworden. Wenn wir erwischt wurden hatten wir Angst, Respekt vor Autorität und waren ziemlich kleinlaut. 
Was wird der Bub lernen, wenn ihm auch noch seine Mutter Recht gibt?

Wahrscheinlich hat jeder der drei Beteiligten seinen Teil zu diesem Mißstand beigetragen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Moderatoren spoten über Rechtstreue Angler und "Kontrolleties"



Mich schüttelt es, wenn ich das Wort "Rechtstreue" lese. Damit assoziiere ich sofort Obrigkeitshörigkeit, Denunziantentum und bedingungslosen Gehorsam.

Das Recht sollte einen Rahmen bieten, der ein möglichst friedliches und geordnetes Zusammenleben in einer Gemeinschaft ermöglicht. Und in diesem Rahmen ist ein 13-jähriger sicher anders zu bewerten, als ein Erwachsener.
Jedes Mitglied eines Rechtsystems sollte in der Lage sein selbst zu entscheiden, ob jemand diesen Rahmen in einer Art und Weise übertreten hat, dass Ordnungsbehörden und Gerichte eingeschaltet werden müssen.

Jemand der bei einem 13-jährigen Schwarzfischer nach der Polizei ruft, ist sicher ebenso wenig gesellschaftsfähig, wie ein hysterisch reagierendes Elternteil bei einem Bagatellvorfall gegen den Sprößling. 

Ich frage mich, wieso unsere Gesellschaft nicht vor 30/40 Jahren haltlos zusammengebrochen ist. So ganz ohne "Rechtstreue".

Und auf den konkreten Fall bezogen könnte der Gesetzgeber sowas ganz leicht vermeiden, indem er Kindern freies Angeln in allen nicht eingezäunten Gewässern zubilligt. Und damit würde er gleich auch noch was Gutes in puncto Naturverständnis der Kinder leisten.


----------



## wusel345 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Leute, sehe ich das richtig? Wir reden übr einen 13jährigen Bub, noch ein Kind. 
Meine Vorgehensweise wäre gewesen: Ich hätte mich als Angler zu erkennen gegeben und mich erst mal ungezwungen mit dem Bub unterhalten, nett gefragt ob er schon was gefangen hat, ob ihm das Angeln Spaß macht, ob er ältere Freunde hat, die auch Angeln usw.

Dann hätte ich mich als FA geoutet. Warum erst dann? Dann wäre der erste Bann gebrochen, da wir uns schon unterhalten haben. 

Nachdem ich mich nun zu erkennen gegegeben hätte würde ich ihn in ruhigem und freundlichen Ton auf die möglichen Konsequenzen seines Schwarzangelns hinweisen, ihm erklären, warum so etwas eigentlich strafbar ist und ihn bitten, seine Klamotten zusammen zu packen und event., wenn vor Ort, mit der, wie im Bericht geschrieben, Mutter über Alternativen reden, ihrem Sohn das Angeln zu ermöglichen. Also Angelverein, sich der Jugendgruppe anschließen und Jugendfischereischein besorgen. Müsste ja in Bayern auch möglich sein. Bei uns in NRW, in unserem Verein, ist es möglich. 

Packt er friedlich seine Sachen zusammen und ist einsichtig, hat er von meiner Seite aus nichts zu befürchten. Schließlich waren wir alle mal jung

Achja, bevor ihr meckert: Ich bin FA.


----------



## Toto1980 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Mal davon abgesehen, denke ich, dass der Aufseher auch seine Kompetenzen überschritten hat, indem er dem Jungen die Rute wegnehmen wollte. Ein Vorzeigen hätte gereicht.
Die Sicherstellung der Rute bzw. des Angelgeräts als Beweismittel??,was stets durch Beschlagnahme zu bewirken ist. Diese Befugnisse stehen einem Fischereiaufseher nicht zu. 
 Oder der Fischereiaufseher von der Staatsanwaltschaft zum Hilfsbeamten bestellt?
 Frage ist, was hatte er mit der Rute vor??

Und nun, beide sich rechtswidrig verhalten#6

Is schlecht zu bewerten mit so einem kurzen Bericht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Achja, bevor ihr meckert: Ich bin FA.


Schön, dass es auch solche gibt...


----------



## Sharpo (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Andal schrieb:


> Sharpo, du wirfst dich hier in die Brust, als sei der Knabe deiner eigenen Lenden Frucht... :m




Ich bin zu tiefst erschütternd welche Menschenfeinde doch so einige Angler sind.
 Angler PETA meinungen vertreten finde ch verdammt krass.
Ja, PETA - Einstellung und Meinung.
Hier wird die Gesundheit und das Leben eines Aufsehers und Schwarzanglers  nach dem Wohl des Fisches oder materiellen Schadens gestellt. 
Ich finde dies hammer krass.

Sind diese Kollegen einfach nur dumm oder geht denen wirklich der Fisch, materieller Schaden vor der Gesundheit?
Oder einfach nur Maulhelden? Und "kneifen" selber in 1:1 Situationen (bei Nicht Kooperation)vor dem Schwarzangler (egal ob nun 13 oder 100).
Sind diese Kollegen wirklich so lebensmüde? #d

Und..haben diese Kollegen mal einen Jugendlichen gesehen? Sind dies alles >-----------------------------------------< solche Kanten?
Oder kann man nicht annähernd erkennen wie Alt solch jugendlicher Schwarzangler ist? Dabei kommt es ja nicht auf das genau Alter an.

Ich denke, bin der Meinung ...viele haben ein falsches Bild von den Jugendlichen. Sehen nur den einen oder die zwei Chaoten unter den hundert anderen friedlichen.

Desweiteren was nicht mein Thema war:
Ich halte auch die These, dass die Mutter den Jugen zum Schwarzangeln an den See (wie auch immer) gebracht hat und ihn zum Schwarzangeln animiert haben soll für sehr gewagt und realitätsfern. Nicht unmöglich aber doch sehr weit hergeholt.

Wie es zur Eskalation der 3 Personen gekommen ist, ist unbekannt.
Fakt ist aber, als Aufseher als alleinige Person vor Ort mit dem Täter oder und auch mit den Tätern regel ich dies deeskalieren und vergreif mich bei Nichtkooperation am Tackle sondern entferne mich und rufe die Polizei (wenn es unbedingt sein muss).

Fakt


----------



## Sharpo (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Leute, sehe ich das richtig? Wir reden übr einen 13jährigen Bub, noch ein Kind.
> Meine Vorgehensweise wäre gewesen: Ich hätte mich als Angler zu erkennen gegeben und mich erst mal ungezwungen mit dem Bub unterhalten, nett gefragt ob er schon was gefangen hat, ob ihm das Angeln Spaß macht, ob er ältere Freunde hat, die auch Angeln usw.
> 
> Dann hätte ich mich als FA geoutet. Warum erst dann? Dann wäre der erste Bann gebrochen, da wir uns schon unterhalten haben.
> ...



Absolut, und ja es gibt diese Mögklichkeiten jeder Stadt, Dorf Kommune...auch mit Hartz 4.
Es gibt für solche Fälle eine finanzielle Förderung von der Stadt.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Toto1980 schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, denke ich, dass der Aufseher auch seine Kompetenzen überschritten hat, indem er dem Jungen die Rute wegnehmen wollte. Ein Vorzeigen hätte gereicht.
> Die Sicherstellung der Rute bzw. des Angelgeräts als Beweismittel??,was stets durch Beschlagnahme zu bewirken ist. Diese Befugnisse stehen einem Fischereiaufseher nicht zu.
> Oder der Fischereiaufseher von der Staatsanwaltschaft zum Hilfsbeamten bestellt?
> Frage ist, was hatte er mit der Rute vor??
> ...



Hallo,

der Fischereiaufseher hatt seine Kompetenzen nicht überschritten und nach strenger Auslegung des § 72 des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes hat er die Sachen sicherzustellen. Das steht einem Fischereiaufseher in Bayern sehr wohl zu.
Nochmal, niemand hier weiß, was genau abgelaufen ist.
nehmen wir mal an, es war folgendermaßen: der Inhaber oder Pächter des Fischereirechts sieht im Vorbeifahren den Schwarzfischer (Alter wegen Entfernung nicht feststellbar), da er den Überblick über ausgegebene Karten hat, weiß er, daß es ein Schwarzfischer ist. Er ruft einen Fischereiaufseher an und bittet diesen, sich der Sache anzunehmen.
Kurz darauf trifft der Fischereiaufseher auf den Jungen.
Dieser sieht sich durch seine anwesende, vielleicht sonnenbadenden, Mutter gestärkt und sagt zu dem Fischereiaufseher, daß er ihm gar nichts zu sagen hat, betituliert ihn vielleicht noch mit "alter Wichser" etc. und er solle gefälligst verschwinden.
Der Fischereiaufseher, der vielleicht gewillt war, es bei einem Platzverweis zu belassen sieht sich veranlasst, das Angelgerät sicherzustellen, was er in diesem (hypothetischen) Fall dann auch tun muß. Da der Junge, unterstützt von seiner Mutter, das Gerät nicht hergeben will, nimmt er es ihm mit Gewalt ab, was er in diesem Fall eben tun muß.
Sicher, rein hypothetisch, aber es könnte auch so gewesen sein und da niemand hier weiß, wie es wirklich war, muß eben auch ein derartiger Ablauf der Geschehens bei der Beurteilung des Vorfalls in Erwägung gezogen werden.

Petri Heil

Lajos

PS. als ich und meine Freunde früher schwarz gefischt haben und erwischt wurden, wußten wir immer, wann wir verloren hatten. Dies hatten hier weder der Junge noch seine Mutter begriffen.


----------



## Sharpo (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Toto1980 schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, denke ich, dass der Aufseher auch seine Kompetenzen überschritten hat, indem er dem Jungen die Rute wegnehmen wollte. Ein Vorzeigen hätte gereicht.
> Die Sicherstellung der Rute bzw. des Angelgeräts als Beweismittel??,was stets durch Beschlagnahme zu bewirken ist. Diese Befugnisse stehen einem Fischereiaufseher nicht zu.
> Oder der Fischereiaufseher von der Staatsanwaltschaft zum Hilfsbeamten bestellt?
> Frage ist, was hatte er mit der Rute vor??
> ...



Ist länderspezifisch geregelt. 
Der eine darf, der andere nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Fischereiaufseher hatt seine Kompetenzen nicht überschritten und nach strenger Auslegung des § 72 des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes hat er die Sachen sicherzustellen. Das steht einem Fischereiaufseher in Bayern sehr wohl zu.
> Nochmal, niemand hier weiß, was genau abgelaufen ist.
> ...



Nein, das muss er eben nicht es sei denn er ist Lebensmüde.
Ein Aufseher hat in erster Linie deeskalierend zu handeln.

Kein Gesetz schreibt einem Aufseher vor sein Leben und seine Gesundheit zu riskieren.


----------



## daci7 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Hab ich in dem Artikel was überlesen?
Im Endeffekt steht da ja *nichts* über den Hergang - das kann vom Obersheriff-Gehabe mit Übergrifflichkeiten seitens des Fischereiaufsehers bis hin zum Gegenteil alles sein. 

Alles nur Spekulatius hier - die einzige Qintessenz, die ich so unterschreiben würde ist: Es wurde mal wieder aus einer Mücke ein Elefant und jetzt müssen sich Leute, die eigentlich besseres (und davon genug) zu tun haben mit so einem Mist beschäftigen.

PS: Wer per se an die Unschuld eines 13 Jährigen glaubt, den lade ich mal gern ein sich mit mir im Sommer in die Hasenheide oder ans Kottbusser Tor zu setzen


----------



## Sharpo (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



daci7 schrieb:


> Hab ich in dem Artikel was überlesen?
> Im Endeffekt steht da ja *nichts* über den Hergang - das kann vom Obersheriff-Gehabe mit Übergrifflichkeiten seitens des Fischereiaufsehers bis hin zum Gegenteil alles sein.
> 
> Alles nur Spekulatius hier - die einzige Qintessenz, die ich so unterschreiben würde ist: Es wurde mal wieder aus einer Mücke ein Elefant und jetzt müssen sich Leute, die eigentlich besseres (und davon genug) zu tun haben mit so einem Mist beschäftigen.
> ...



Welche Unschuld? Davon spricht doch keiner. Die Schuld ist doch vorhanden, bestreitet auch keiner. 
Er hat schwarz geangelt.

Zitat:"
Beim Versuch, die Fischwilderei zu beenden und dem Jungen die Angel  wegzunehmen, erlitt der Bub Kratzer an der Hand, wie die Polizei  mitteilt.
Anschließend beleidigte die Mutter des Jungen den  Aufseher. Alle drei Personen müssen nun mit einer Anzeige rechnen. Die  Angel wurde sichergestellt."

Der Aufseher wollte die Fischwilderei beenden (sein recht)
Angel konfessieren (sein recht)

jugendlicher Angler wehrt sich. Logisch muss man als Aufseher immer mit rechnen wenn man sich am Tackle anderer vergreift.
Aufseher hat somit seine Gesundheit aufs Spiel gesetzt. Keine Absicherung durch einen zweiten oder dritten Aufseher. 
Hinzu kommt, er war offenbar in der Unterzahl. Mutter sicherlich in Reichweite. Situation 2 Täter: 1 Aufseher.
Dennoch vergreift er sich am Tackle. Will mit Zwang  und evtl. Gewalt sein Recht als Aufseher durchsetzen.

Guter Aufseher, Top Mann.
Riskiert für nichts ein bissl "Diebstahl"..seine Gesundheit

hinzu kommt, Junge minderjährig. Schöne in die Nesseln gesetzt Herr Aufseher.
Hier auf Notwehr zu plädieren.....ist fast schon lächerlich.


----------



## Welpi (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Da der Junge, unterstützt von seiner Mutter, das Gerät nicht hergeben will, nimmt er es ihm mit Gewalt ab, was er in diesem Fall eben tun muß.



Also ich habe das bei meinem FA-Kurs so verstanden:

Ein FA in Bayern DARF Angelgerät sicherstellen (Art 72 BayFiG):

[FONT=&quot](3) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Verdacht einer Zuwiderhandlung gegen die in Abs. 1 genannten Rechtsvorschriften zu deren Verhütung oder Unterbindung in entsprechender Anwendung des Polizeiaufgabengesetzes...

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]3.  Fische und andere Sachen sicherstellen, die unberechtigt erlangt worden sind oder bei Zuwiderhandlungen gegen Rechtsvorschriften nach Abs. 1 verwendet wurden oder verwendet werden sollen.[/FONT] 

Was ein Aufseher aber nicht darf, ist im Rahmen seiner Kontrolltätigkeit Gewalt anzuwenden. Dieses Recht obliegt alleine der Polizei. Gewaltanwendung fängt hierbei nach meiner persönlichen Auslegung schon an, wenn ich dem Angler das Gerät gegen seinen Willen aus der Hand nehme. Folgt der Angler meinen Anweisungen nicht, rufe ich die Polizei zur Amtshilfe.


----------



## Sharpo (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Welpi schrieb:


> Also ich habe das bei meinem FA-Kurs so verstanden:
> 
> Ein FA in Bayern DARF Angelgerät sicherstellen (Art 72 BayFiG):
> 
> ...



Korrekt und nicht anders. #6


----------



## Lajos1 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nein, das muss er eben nicht es sei denn er ist Lebensmüde.
> Ein Aufseher hat in erster Linie deeskalierend zu handeln.
> 
> Kein Gesetz schreibt einem Aufseher vor sein Leben und seine Gesundheit zu riskieren.



Hallo,

Artikel 72 Bayerische Fischereigesetz: Die bestätigten Fischereiaufseher und die als Fischereivollzugsbeamte im Außendienst eingesetzten Beamten staatlicher Behörden (Fischereiaufseher) haben die Aufgabe, die Einhaltung von Rechtsvorschriften, die den Schutz und die Erhaltung der Fischbestände, die Pflege und Sicherung ihrer Lebensgrundlagen und die Ausübung der Fischerei regeln und deren Übertretung mit Strafe oder mit Geldbuße bedroht ist, zu überwachen und Zuwiderhandungen gegen diese Rechstvorschriften festzustellen, zu verhüten, zu unterbinden und bei ihrer Verfolgung mitzuwirken.
Weiter hinten heißt es dann u.A. .....Fische und andere Sachen sicherstellen, die unberechtigt erlangt worden sind oder bei Zuwiderhandlungen gegen Rechtsvorschriften verwendet wurden oder verwendet werden sollen. ...

Sicher, niemand muß sein Leben oder seine Gesundheit riskieren. Aus diesem Grund sind auch die meisten Fischereiaufseher die ich kenne "gestandene Mannsbilder".
Und wer besonders ängstlich ist, der eignet sich eben nicht zum Fischereiaufseher. Nicht jeder kann alles machen; jemand der z. B. Angst vor Hunden hat, eignet sich auch nicht gerade als Briefträger.
Übrigens sind viele Fischeriaufseher, die ich kenne Polizisten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sharpo (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Artikel 72 Bayerische Fischereigesetz: Die bestätigten Fischereiaufseher und die als Fischereivollzugsbeamte im Außendienst eingesetzten Beamten staatlicher Behörden (Fischereiaufseher) haben die Aufgabe, die Einhaltung von Rechtsvorschriften, die den Schutz und die Erhaltung der Fischbestände, die Pflege und Sicherung ihrer Lebensgrundlagen und die Ausübung der Fischerei regeln und deren Übertretung mit Strafe oder mit Geldbuße bedroht ist, zu überwachen und Zuwiderhandungen gegen diese Rechstvorschriften festzustellen, zu verhüten, zu unterbinden und bei ihrer Verfolgung mitzuwirken.
> Weiter hinten heißt es dann u.A. .....Fische und andere Sachen sicherstellen, die unberechtigt erlangt worden sind oder bei Zuwiderhandlungen gegen Rechtsvorschriften verwendet wurden oder verwendet werden sollen. ...
> ...



Die Diffamierung sollten man besser sein lassen. Auch gestandene Mannsbilder sind "Weicheier".
Ein gut ausgebildeter Schwarzangler im Kampfsport legt dieses Mannsbild in 2 sec auf die Bretter oder rammt ihm nen Messer in den Rücken.
Selbst der 13jährige Junge ist dazu in der Lage, Sobald der Aufseher  beim Einholen, Beschlagnahmung des Tackles dem Jungen den  Rücken zu wendet gefährdet das Mannsbild seine Gesundheit und Leben.
Naja, in Bayern sind se halt alle Helden und sterben lieber für Verband und Fisch.


Wo kein Hirn dafür Muskelmasse? Oder wie definiert man bei Dir Mannsbild?
Jedenfalls scheint dies bei dem Aufseher zu passen.


Wenn Du so Lebensmüde bist, bitte sehr Dir überlassen.

Petri Heil ich bin raus.

PS: In einem anderen Kurzbericht steht Aufseher erwischt Sohn und Mutter.
2 Täter: 1 Aufseher


----------



## Reg A. (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



daci7 schrieb:


> Hab ich in dem Artikel was überlesen?
> Im Endeffekt steht da ja *nichts* über den Hergang - das kann vom Obersheriff-Gehabe mit Übergrifflichkeiten seitens des Fischereiaufsehers bis hin zum Gegenteil alles sein.
> 
> Alles nur Spekulatius hier




So sieht's aus. Verstehe den ganzen Trubel hier nicht, halte es aber mit denen, die 13jährigen keinen Freifahrtschein zum Schwarzfischen ausstellen. Hier wurde immerhin in Besitz-/Eigentumsrechte anderer eingegriffen und gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. Dies versuchte der FA, zu ahnden, evtl. nicht ganz glücklich und umsichtig (obwohl wir nicht einmal das beurteilen können, schließlich war keiner von uns dabei), aber völlig zu Recht. 
Und die Sache mit dem Ruf nach der Polizei ist auch etwas heikel, denn Behringersmühle ist mitten in der oberfränkischen Pampa, da kann's schonmal ein Weilchen dauern, bis die Exekutive auftaucht, und bis dahin wäre der Junge mit seiner Mutter wahrscheinlich schon wieder in Erlangen beim Kaffeekränzchen gewesen. Evtl. wollte der FA das ja verhindern und deshalb die Ausrüstung konfiszieren... 
Aber: es bleibt eben alles Spekulation!


----------



## PAFischer (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

@sharpo

wieso musst Du hier die Leute persönlich angehen, nur weil Sie Deine Meinung nicht uneingeschränkt teilen?

Wir haben ja verstanden, dass Du das für gefährlich hältst.
Und wenn Du die gleiche Aussage 20 x schreibst, werden die Leute Ihre Meinung auch nicht ändern.
Trotz allem sollte ein Fischereiaufseher seiner Pflicht in irgendeiner Form ja doch nachkommen und ich denke mal, er konnte die Gefahrensituation durchaus einschätzen.

Im Grunde hat er rechtens gehandelt und alles andere ist Spekulation.


----------



## Sharpo (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Reg A. schrieb:


> So sieht's aus. Verstehe den ganzen Trubel hier nicht, halte es aber mit denen, die 13jährigen keinen Freifahrtschein zum Schwarzfischen ausstellen. Hier wurde immerhin in Besitz-/Eigentumsrechte anderer eingegriffen und gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. Dies versuchte der FA, zu ahnden, evtl. nicht ganz glücklich und umsichtig (obwohl wir nicht einmal das beurteilen können, schließlich war keiner von uns dabei), aber völlig zu Recht.
> Und die Sache mit dem Ruf nach der Polizei ist auch etwas heikel, denn Behringersmühle ist mitten in der oberfränkischen Pampa, da kann's schonmal ein Weilchen dauern, bis die Exekutive auftaucht, und bis dahin wäre der Junge mit seiner Mutter wahrscheinlich schon wieder in Erlangen beim Kaffeekränzchen gewesen. Evtl. wollte der FA das ja verhindern und deshalb die Ausrüstung konfiszieren...
> Aber: es bleibt eben alles Spekulation!




Ich wollte ja nix mehr sagen....

Wie kann man nur so blauäugig sein?

Dir ist also auch ein toter oder schwer verletzter Aufseher irgendwo in der Pampa lieber?

Denk mal drüber nach.

PAFischer

Nein, konnte er nicht. Er hat höchst fahrlässig, unveranwortlich u. leichtsinnig gehandelt.
Er hat zwei Zeugen gegen sich, nämlich beide Täter.
Hinzu kommt der minderjährige Schwarzangler.
ganz schlechte Karten ganz ganz schlecht.


----------



## Andal (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dir ist also auch ein toter oder schwer verletzter Aufseher irgendwo in der Pampa lieber?



Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du zu Hause bist, aber entweder ist das kein wirklich guter Ort, einer mit extremer krimineller Energie, oder du hast zu viele schlechte Filme gesehen. Aber in der Mehrzahl aller anderen Orte ist kein FA dem Tode geweiht, nur weil er die Erlaubnisscheine einsehen will.

Kehr doch bitte wieder etwas zur Realität zurück. - Danke! #h


----------



## Reg A. (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja nix mehr sagen....
> 
> Wie kann man nur so blauäugig sein?
> 
> ...



Hab ich. Es ist die Angelegenheit des FAs, das Risiko für jede Situation neu ab- und einzuschätzen, nicht deine, nicht meine. Offensichtlich hat dieser Kontrolleur geglaubt, der Lage Herr zu sein/werden. Wurde er ja wohl auch, denn ganz offensichtlich ist er weder tot noch verstümmelt. Ob er angemessen gehandelt hat (in der Wahl der Mittel), können wir aus der Ferne nicht beurteilen, denn wir waren nicht dabei.


----------



## Sharpo (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du zu Hause bist, aber entweder ist das kein wirklich guter Ort, einer mit extremer krimineller Energie, oder du hast zu viele schlechte Filme gesehen. Aber in der Mehrzahl aller anderen Orte ist kein FA dem Tode geweiht, nur weil er die Erlaubnisscheine einsehen will.
> 
> Kehr doch bitte wieder etwas zur Realität zurück. - Danke! #h



Also hier im Pott hat man es schon mal als Aufseher mit gewissen Agressionen und Drohungen incl. Waffeneinsatz zu tun...

Das ist Realität.

Hier werden die Kollegen auch vom verband und oder der Fischereibehörde angehalt min. zu zweit Kontrollen durchzuführen.


----------



## Andal (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Also hier im Pott hat man es schon mal als Aufseher mit gewissen Agressionen und Drohungen incl. Waffeneinsatz zu tun...
> 
> Das ist Realität.



Und deswegen muss man das auf den Rest der Welt übertragen, speziell und nur darum geht es hier, auf die oberfränkische Tiefstprovinz? Das ist doch wohl etwas sehr eindimensional gedacht, oder!?


----------



## flea (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Sharpo: Und weil du im Pott, wo extrem viele  Menschen aufeinander hocken, lebst meinst du, dass es überall in Deutschland so ist wie bei dir? 

Vergleich doch mal:

http://cdn3.spiegel.de/images/image-845206-galleryV9-xstt-845206.jpg


----------



## Sharpo (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Ok, wenn ihr meint kriminelle hier Schwarzangler sind anders kriminell als die schwarzangler im Pott. 

Okay...

Der Bericht sagt was anderes. Sonst wäre es ja nicht zu diesen Beleidigungen und womöglich Verletzung eines Minderjährigen gekommen.

Also irgendwas stimmt mit eurer These nicht.


----------



## Andal (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Da liegst du völlig falsch. Vielmehr ist es doch so, dass du irgendwelche Horrorgeschichten aus deinem Umfeld in die Sache hineininterpretierst, die dort in Oberfanken vorgefallen ist; das noch dazu in völliger Unkenntnis der dortigen Verhältnisse.


----------



## flea (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Oder aber der Bayerische Kernasi ist immer noch niveauvoller als der NRW-Kernasi, weshalb eine Beleidigung in Bayern schwerer wiegt und deshalb angezeigt wird, während die Beleidigung im Pott (oder auch Berlin) bereits zum normalen Umgangston gehört.


----------



## gründler (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Sommer vor nen paar Jahren, 21.30Uhr an einem großen Kiesteich.

Ich gucke so auf meine Ruten und unterhalte mich mit meinen Kollegen über Jagd,auf einmal Kinder am See.
Na werden wohl Badegäste sein sagten wir uns,da hinten steht nen Zelt erklingt es übern See,ach ruft eine andere Stimme das sehen die von da nicht.

Was sollen wir nicht sehen?

Kurz danach das typische pfeifen beim auswerfen einer Rute,kurz mit Kollegen darüber bla bla...ok ich geh mal hin.

Ich also meine Marke geschnappt mein Ausweiß und ganz langsam schön unauffällig hinter Büschen und Kieshaufen an das andere Ufer gemacht.

Da standen sie nun die 6 Kidz ca. 8-15j.alt,einer davon im Verein alle anderen nicht im Verein,aber jeder mit ner Angel bewaffnet und nen Blinker Gummi etc. dran.

Als ich dann langsam hinter den Jungens stand,wünschte ich ein schönen Guten Abend Fischerreiaufsicht könnte ich bitte eure Papiere sehen.
Bums vielen die Angeln zu boden nur der im Verein war hat weiter geangelt als wäre nix gewesen,na was macht ihr hier so zu später Std. meine frage.

Ähm ja ähm ja,einer fing gleich an zu Weinen (ich sagte ihm er brauche jetzt auch nicht Weinen dafür ist es jetzt zu spät ^^),schwupps versuchte ein anderer zu flüchten.Zwei deutliche Ansagen das er sofort herkommen soll fruchteten dann auch und er kam mit gesenkten Kopf zurück.

Ich liess alle zusammen kommen und hielt ihnen eine "Predigt",aber ganz besonders dem der nen Angelschein und im Verein war,klärte auf was das bedeuten kann usw usw.und das sie sich bitte alle beim Jugendwart melden mögen.

Fragte noch nach Namen und schrieb mir alles auf und liess mir die Papiere von dem einen Jungen zeigen und schrieb auch da alles an Daten ab.

Der im Verein ist sah dann auch ein das er sowas nicht machen kann (seine Kumpels alle mitbringen und eigenständig Angeln lassen) und sagte von sich aus,komm wir hauen jetzt ab.

Ende vom Lied glaube alle sind jetzt im Verein (4 Defentiv) und haben die Prüfung gemacht.Die Angeln habe ich ihnen damals auch nicht weggenommen,aber ihnen nen bißchen die Hosen vollgemacht,ganz ohne Gewalt nur mit Worten und ohne zu Schreien etc.

Es sind Kidz und wir alle haben mal irgendwo so oder so ähnlich angefangen.

#h


----------



## GeorgeB (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



> Andal schrieb:
> 
> Und deswegen muss man das auf den Rest der Welt übertragen, speziell und  nur darum geht es hier, auf die oberfränkische Tiefstprovinz?



Die oberfränkische Tiefprovinz ist die Geburtsstätte des Bösen. Das ist bestimmt nur deshalb noch nicht aufgefallen, weil niemand sich dorthin traut. |bigeyes

Mädelz, es geht um einen 13-Jährigen und ein Pillepalle-Gerangel des alltäglichen Irrsinns. Die "Eigentumsrechte von Dritten" waren, ging es ums Angeln,  zumindest mir mit 13 ... scheixxegal. Ich glaube der erste Satz, den ich fehlerfrei und mit routiniert klimpernden Wimpern sprechen konnte, war: "Braucht man hier einen Angelschein?" Ich verwette beide Beine, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin.


----------



## PAFischer (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Wir reden hier aber schon vom gleichen Fall??
Ein dreizehnjähriger Rotzlöffel aus Bayern, nicht einen Revolverhelden aus dem Wilden Westen?

Wenn das bei Euch wirklich ein so heikles Pflaster ist, bin ich doch froh um mein beschauliches Bayern.


----------



## Andal (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Alles wunderbar Gründler. Aber hier hat es sich ja wohl auch um "normale" Kinder gehandelt, da funktioniert es so.

Aber was, wenn es sich um schlecht, bis gar nicht sozialisierte Fratzen handelt, denen die Mutti, in ihrem Hass auf alles und jeden, eingebläut hat, "dass sie sich von niemandem etwas gefallen lassen müssen"? - Dann geht es so aus, wie in Behringersmühle!


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Wir reden hier aber schon vom gleichen Fall??
> Ein dreizehnjähriger Rotzlöffel aus Bayern, nicht einen Revolverhelden aus dem Wilden Westen?
> 
> Wenn das bei Euch wirklich ein so heikles Pflaster ist, bin ich doch froh um mein beschauliches Bayern.



Das sollte mal in Hamburg passieren |bigeyes
da musst der Aufseher aufpassen das Er kein Messer zwischen die Rippen bekommt 
Mal ehrlich die 13 jährigen hier haben null Respekt erst Recht nicht wenn Sie zu 2t sind da müßen Sie erst Recht den Dikken machen vor Ihren Kumpels... 

aber das war nur OT. 
gruß Michi


----------



## GeorgeB (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



> Aber was, wenn es sich um schlecht, bis gar nicht sozialisierte Fratzen  handelt, denen die Mutti, in ihrem Hass auf alles und jeden, eingebläut  hat, "dass sie sich von niemandem etwas gefallen lassen müssen"? - Dann  geht es so aus, wie in Behringersmühle!



So sieht das im Regelfall aus. Sofern Mutti noch da, und nicht schon mit ihrem Tättowierer durchgebrannt ist. #6


----------



## gründler (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Andal schrieb:


> Alles wunderbar Gründler. Aber hier hat es sich ja wohl auch um "normale" Kinder gehandelt, da funktioniert es so.
> 
> Aber was, wenn es sich um schlecht, bis gar nicht sozialisierte Fratzen handelt, denen die Mutti, in ihrem Hass auf alles und jeden, eingebläut hat, "dass sie sich von niemandem etwas gefallen lassen müssen"? - Dann geht es so aus, wie in Behringersmühle!


 

Das ist richtig,man muss mit allem rechnen und der alltägliche Wahnsinn ist immer und überall,aber man kann versuchen das beste draus zu machen.

Und ja es ist mittlerweile gefährlicher geworden,das gilt aber für überall nicht nur am Wasser.
Wir alle können gleich oder morgen in böse Situs kommen egal ob man das will oder nicht,so ist nun mal das Leben.

Aber man muss nicht gleich seinen Belgischen Bundespolizeihund auf 8 Wochen alte Katzen los schnallen....

Euch einen schönen tag bin hier wieder raus,solche themen oder ähnliche hatten wir hier die letzten 10j.öfter mal.
Am ende haben sich alle wieder lieb und gehen Angeln.


|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Wir reden hier aber schon vom gleichen Fall??
> Ein dreizehnjähriger Rotzlöffel aus Bayern, nicht einen Revolverhelden aus dem Wilden Westen?
> 
> Wenn das bei Euch wirklich ein so heikles Pflaster ist, bin ich doch froh um mein beschauliches Bayern.


Frage: Wiesokam es dann zu einer Auseinandersetzung mit dem Jugendlichen und der Mutter?

Oder war das nur bayrisches gekuschel?

Ihr widerspricht euch doch mit eurer These selbst.
Erst verzogene Mutter die ihr kind animiert hat etc. 13jähriger der wie ein Erwachsener aussieht und jetzt ist alles Friede Freude Eierkuchen bei euch?

Nochmal, Wieso kam es zur Eskalation wenn doch in der Provinz die Schwarzangler lieb und nett sind?


----------



## Reg A. (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ok, wenn ihr meint kriminelle hier Schwarzangler sind anders kriminell als die schwarzangler im Pott.
> 
> Okay...
> 
> Der Bericht sagt was anderes.



Nein, tut er nicht. In dem Bericht steht nichts, aber auch gar nichts von Waffeneinsatz o.ä.
Lediglich, dass ein Schwarzangler bei eben dieser Tätigkeit erwischt wurde und es bei der (rechtskonformen) versuchten Konfiskation seiner Ausrüstung seitens des FAs zu Handgreiflichkeiten und Beleidigungen gekommen ist. Mehr steht da nicht, und alles weitere ist reine Spekulation.


----------



## Revilo62 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Grundsätzlich ist ja nichts gegen das Einschreiten des FA auszusetzen, dazu ist er ja da, ggf. ungesetzliches Handeln zu unterbinden und im beschränkten Maß zu ahnden, aber, auch mit Deckelung durch die Gesetzgebung, muss er deeskalierend wirken und ggf. andere (z.B. Polizei) hinzuziehen .
Mal unabhängig vom Verhalten der Mutter oder des Jungen, gibt es auch andere Möglichkeiten. er muss sich nicht in eine mögliche Gefahrensituation bringen.
Bei einer Straftat oder OWI verliert der Beschuldigte das Recht am eigenen Bild, wenn es zur Beweissicherung dient.
Ein ausgesprochener Platzverweis, mit der entsprechenden Belehrung, ggf. mit einer Zeitvorgabe und einer Nachkontrolle sind zweckdienlich, ggf. die Aufnahme des Fahrzeugkennzeichens zur Halterabfrage und ggf. Fahrerermittlung im Fall der Mutter   sind auch hilfreich.
Ja, sicher ist die tiefste Provinz etwas anders gestrickt, als zum Beispiel der Ruhrpott oder auch Berlin, aber Heldentum ist auch da oftmals nicht die richtige Wahl und im Zweifelsfall ist es auch schwierig, Vorsatz zu unterstellen, den Recht haben heißt nicht immer Recht zu bekommen, so eindeutig ist das deutsche Rechtssystem nämlich auch nicht, auch wenn es oft so scheint.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Ich kann mir die Szenerie so gut vorstellen.

Hier der gestandene Fischereiaufseher, tief verwurzelt in seinem bestens gesellschaftlich strukturierten ländlichem Raum und auf der anderen Seite die (alleinerziehend?) Mutter aus dem urbanen und auch in Franken nicht als sehr vornehm bekannten Erlangen. Der Bub nach kruden emanzipatorisch beinflussten Ideen erzogen...

...das musste so kommen, wie es kam.


----------



## Sharpo (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Nein, tut er nicht. In dem Bericht steht nichts, aber auch gar nichts von Waffeneinsatz o.ä.
> Lediglich, dass ein Schwarzangler bei eben dieser Tätigkeit erwischt wurde und es bei der (rechtskonformen) versuchten Konfiskation seiner Ausrüstung seitens des FAs zu Handgreiflichkeiten und Beleidigungen gekommen ist. Mehr steht da nicht, und alles weitere ist reine Spekulation.



Habe ich auch nicht behauptet


----------



## GeorgeB (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



> sharpo:
> Frage: Wieso kam es dann zu einer Auseinandersetzung mit dem Jugendlichen und der Mutter?



Warum kommt es hier wie überall ständig zu überflüssigen Rangeleien? Weil der überwiegende Teil der Menschheit nicht im Diplomatenmodus durchs Leben irrt.


----------



## PAFischer (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Frage: Wiesokam es dann zu einer Auseinandersetzung mit dem Jugendlichen und der Mutter?
> 
> Oder war das nur bayrisches gekuschel?



Welche Auseinandersetzung. Hier wurde niemand geprügelt, erschossen oder hat ein Messer im Rücken.
Der Aufseher hat dem Jungen lediglich unter Verwünschungen der Mutter das Gerät aus der Hand genommen.
An den kleinen Kratzerchen wird niemand sterben. Bei Dir hört sich alles so gefährlich und bedrohlich an. Ist es aber wohl nicht gewesen. 

Mir ging es lediglich darum, dass der Aufseher das wohl selbst einschätzen muss und ich Ihm die Fähigkeit auch zugestehe. Er hat rechtlich in Bayern richtig gehandelt und auch 13 Jährige sind nicht Vogelfrei und müssen lernen, dass gewisse Dinge eben verboten sind.


----------



## Andal (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Wer sagt eigentlich, dass es der FA nicht zuerst auf die smarte Tour versucht hat und alles erst eskalierte, als der Fratz einen auf Krawall gemacht hat (weil er es von zu Hause nicht anders kennt)?

Die verbalen Auswürfe der Mutter legen diese Vermutung auch sehr nahe!


----------



## Reg A. (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Frage: Wiesokam es dann zu einer Auseinandersetzung mit dem Jugendlichen und der Mutter?
> 
> Oder war das nur bayrisches gekuschel?
> 
> ...



Sind sie doch nicht. Allein der Terminus "Schwarzangler" weist doch schon auf deren Kriminalität hin. Aber es sind auch nicht alles 2m-Hünen mit Nahkampferfahrung, schwerer Bewaffnung und Gewaltbereitschaft bis zum Äußersten, wie du dir offensichtlich den durchschnittlichen Schwarzangler vorstellst.


----------



## Sharpo (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist ja nichts gegen das Einschreiten des FA auszusetzen, dazu ist er ja da, ggf. ungesetzliches Handeln zu unterbinden und im beschränkten Maß zu ahnden, aber, auch mit Deckelung durch die Gesetzgebung, muss er deeskalierend wirken und ggf. andere (z.B. Polizei) hinzuziehen .
> Mal unabhängig vom Verhalten der Mutter oder des Jungen, gibt es auch andere Möglichkeiten. er muss sich nicht in eine mögliche Gefahrensituation bringen.
> Bei einer Straftat oder OWI verliert der Beschuldigte das Recht am eigenen Bild, wenn es zur Beweissicherung dient.
> Ein ausgesprochener Platzverweis, mit der entsprechenden Belehrung, ggf. mit einer Zeitvorgabe und einer Nachkontrolle sind zweckdienlich, ggf. die Aufnahme des Fahrzeugkennzeichens zur Halterabfrage und ggf. Fahrerermittlung im Fall der Mutter   sind auch hilfreich.
> ...



Denke hiermit ist alles zum Thema gesagt. 
Bin jetzt raus endgültig.


----------



## Sharpo (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Welche Auseinandersetzung. Hier wurde niemand geprügelt, erschossen oder hat ein Messer im Rücken.
> Der Aufseher hat dem Jungen lediglich unter Verwünschungen der Mutter das Gerät aus der Hand genommen.
> An den kleinen Kratzerchen wird niemand sterben. Bei Dir hört sich alles so gefährlich und bedrohlich an. Ist es aber wohl nicht gewesen.
> 
> Mir ging es lediglich darum, dass der Aufseher das wohl selbst einschätzen muss und ich Ihm die Fähigkeit auch zugestehe. Er hat rechtlich in Bayern richtig gehandelt und auch 13 Jährige sind nicht Vogelfrei und müssen lernen, dass gewisse Dinge eben verboten sind.



Anwendung von Gewalt und Zwang incl. Körperverletzung gegenüber einen Minderjährigen.
Steht unter Strafe.
Egal wie Du den Kratzer bewertest.


----------



## Reg A. (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer sagt eigentlich, dass es der FA nicht zuerst auf die smarte Tour versucht hat und alles erst eskalierte, als der Fratz einen auf Krawall gemacht hat (weil er es von zu Hause nicht anders kennt)?
> 
> Die verbalen Auswürfe der Mutter legen diese Vermutung auch sehr nahe!



Das halte ich auch für deutlich wahrscheinlicher, als dass der Aufseher, angetan in Tarnklamotten, plötzlich aus dem Gebüsch springt und sich unter wüsten Verwünschungen der Rute des Jungen bemächtigt, der wiederum nur sein teures Tackle zu retten versucht... 
Aber zumindest einige hier scheinen diese Theorie für naheliegender zu halten, was sich nicht nur so gar nicht mit meinen Erfahrungen mit Kontrollorganen (nicht nur fischereilichen) deckt, sondern auch ein recht eindeutiges Bild über deren Rechts- bzw. Unrechtsbewusstsein zeichnet.


----------



## Sharpo (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Im Bericht steht etwas anderes. 
Lesen.

*Beim Versuch, die Fischwilderei zu beenden und dem Jungen die Angel  wegzunehmen*, erlitt der Bub Kratzer an der Hand, wie die Polizei  mitteilt.
*Anschließend beleidigte die Mutter* des Jungen den  Aufseher. *Alle drei Personen müssen nun mit einer Anzeige rechnen.* Die  Angel wurde sichergestellt.

Die Anzeige hätte sich der Aufseher ersparen können.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Hallo,

mich wundert es nicht mehr, daß es offensichtlich (hoffentlich wenige) Gegenden in Deutschland gibt, dort, wie man hier manchmal lesen kann,
wo sich keiner mehr kontrollieren traut, bei den Einstellungen welche hier manche an den Tag legen. Da ist offensichtlich schon vor Jahren einiges versäumt worden. Wie schon geschrieben: in Bayern undenkbar.
Wenn man manche Beiträge liest kann man ja zu dem Schluß kommen, Schwarzangler sind alles brave, rechtschaffene Unschuldslämmer und Fischereiaufseher alles bösartige, psychopathische Teufel.

Kopfschüttel

Lajos


----------



## Reg A. (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



> *Beim Versuch, die Fischwilderei zu beenden und dem Jungen die Angel  wegzunehmen*, erlitt der Bub Kratzer an der Hand, wie die Polizei  mitteilt.
> *Anschließend beleidigte die Mutter* des Jungen den  Aufseher. *Alle drei Personen müssen nun mit einer Anzeige rechnen.* Die  Angel wurde sichergestellt.



Ja, genau das steht da. Allerdings steht da nichts über die näheren Umstände, was deine oder meine Interpretation eindeutig untermauern würde. Daher bleibt der Rest Spekulation.


----------



## flea (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Übrigens bedeutet eine Anzeige nichts anderes als die Aufnahme der Ermittlungen durch die Ermittlungspersonen der Staatsanwaltschaft. Da ist noch kein Schuld festgestellt und auch kein Urteil gesprochen.


----------



## Revilo62 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

... übrigens den Terminus "Schwarzangler" gibt es juristisch nicht, der Straftatbestand ist Fischwilderei, kann man im StGB nachlesen.
Da es ein Straftatbestand ist, der Junge 13 Jahre alt, also strafunmündig, hat er mit einem DUDU zu rechnen, ggf. wird er aktenkundlich, aber das wars. 
Und der Muter Vorsatz unterstellen, läuft bei einem guten Anwalt wahrscheinlich ins Leere und wegen der "Wilderei" ist sie wahrscheinlich auch nicht zu belangen, max. wegen der Beleidigung und evtl. Tätlichkeit, aber auch schwer, weil sie ...
egal wie es ausgeht, es bleibt ein bitterer Beigeschmack, was die Verhältnismäßigkeit betrifft ... ist eh alles Spekulation, würde mich aber schon interessieren, was da rausgekommen ist.
Und nochmal, ich unterstütze die oft ehrenamtliche Arbeit der FA, solange sie nicht "Gott" spielen und sich entsprechend
in der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> ... übrigens den Terminus "Schwarzangler" gibt es juristisch nicht, der Straftatbestand ist Fischwilderei, kann man im StGB nachlesen.
> Da es ein Straftatbestand ist, der Junge 13 Jahre alt, also strafunmündig, hat er mit einem DUDU zu rechnen, ggf. wird er aktenkundlich, aber das wars.
> Und der Muter Vorsatz unterstellen, läuft bei einem guten Anwalt wahrscheinlich ins Leere und wegen der "Wilderei" ist sie wahrscheinlich auch nicht zu belangen, max. wegen der Beleidigung und evtl. Tätlichkeit, aber auch schwer, weil sie ...
> egal wie es ausgeht, es bleibt ein bitterer Beigeschmack, was die Verhältnismäßigkeit betrifft ... ist eh alles Spekulation, würde mich aber schon interessieren, was da rausgekommen ist.
> ...



Da sollte man aber in die Vermutungen und Abschätzungen mit einbeziehen, dass solche Angelegenheiten vor bayrischen Amtsgerichten noch deutlich stringenter abgehandelt werden, als in so manch anderen Bundesländern.


----------



## Sharpo (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> ... übrigens den Terminus "Schwarzangler" gibt es juristisch nicht, der Straftatbestand ist Fischwilderei, kann man im StGB nachlesen.
> Da es ein Straftatbestand ist, der Junge 13 Jahre alt, also strafunmündig, hat er mit einem DUDU zu rechnen, ggf. wird er aktenkundlich, aber das wars.
> Und der Muter Vorsatz unterstellen, läuft bei einem guten Anwalt wahrscheinlich ins Leere und wegen der "Wilderei" ist sie wahrscheinlich auch nicht zu belangen, max. wegen der Beleidigung und evtl. Tätlichkeit, aber auch schwer, weil sie ...
> egal wie es ausgeht, es bleibt ein bitterer Beigeschmack, was die Verhältnismäßigkeit betrifft ... ist eh alles Spekulation, würde mich aber schon interessieren, was da rausgekommen ist.
> ...



Die Arschkarte wird beim Aufseher liegen.  Selber Schuld.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Wir wissen zum "Tathergang" genausowenig wie zum richtigen Alter des Jungen. Es können ja z.B. von  der Mutter die 13 Jahre als Schutzbehauptung angegeben worden sein, wohl wissend, daß es bei einem 14jährigen ganz anders aussieht.
Dem Aufseher passiert da gar nichts, er war nämlich im Recht und das wird in Bayern vor Gericht meist berücksichtigt. Zu seinen Aufgaben gehört nämlich auch das sogenannte Schwarzfischen zu unterbinden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MrFloppy (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Nun, als ordnungsliebender Bayer finde ich, dass der Aufseher seinen Job gemacht hat - wie ea sich gehört.

Der Bursche hat den Fehler gemacht, und sich erwischen lassen.

Die Schuld tragen in dem Fall die Eltern des Buschen, weil er mit 13 ja alt genug für en jugendschein ist. Die 6€/jahr sollte jeder übrig haben.... Aber wenn die feinen eltern es nicht für nötig haten, ihren kindern den jahresschein zu besorgen, dürfen sie sich auch ned beschweren.


----------



## Dachfeger (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich kann mir die Szenerie so gut vorstellen.
> 
> Hier der gestandene Fischereiaufseher, tief verwurzelt in seinem bestens gesellschaftlich strukturierten ländlichem Raum und auf der anderen Seite die (alleinerziehend?) Mutter aus dem urbanen und auch in Franken nicht als sehr vornehm bekannten Erlangen. Der Bub nach kruden emanzipatorisch beinflussten Ideen erzogen...
> 
> ...das musste so kommen, wie es kam.



Lool.|muahah: Herrlich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Um die Sache zu einem Ende zu bringen schlage ich folgendes vor:

Der Junge kommt in ein Boot Camp, damit er Manieren und Disziplin lernt.

Dem Fischereiaufseher wird eine Hand abgehackt und die Marke auf Lebenszeit entzogen.

Die Mutter wird zwangssterilisiert da sie offensichtlich nicht in der Lage ist, Kinder ordentlich zu erziehen.

Is nu gut ??


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Ralle, you made my day ;-)))

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst:
> Der Blag war bleed, weil er sich hat erwischen lassen...
> 
> Mutter ist ne doofe Rumzickerin...
> ...


----------



## Gondoschir (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dem Fischereiaufseher wird eine Hand abgehackt und die Marke auf Lebenszeit entzogen.



Nen Fuß abhacken, dann kann er die Marke behalten. Da kann er keine Schwarzangler mehr verfolgen... :q


----------



## BERND2000 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Um die Sache zu einem Ende zu bringen schlage ich folgendes vor:
> 
> Der Junge kommt in ein Boot Camp, damit er Manieren und Disziplin lernt.
> 
> ...


 
 Das war zwar der Aufhänger, aber es ist gar nicht das Thema.
Wäre es das Thema, wären Fragen interessant wie und wo und auf was der Junge fischte.
 War das im Schongebiet, lagen da vielleicht schon einige auch geschützte Fische im Gras, wurde in einer Salmonidenstrecke mit Wurm gefischt und vieles mehr.


 Das eine mag man vielleicht schmunzelnd übersehen, das andere besser nicht...
 Wir wissen auch nichts über das Verhalten der Einzelpersonen, .....alles ist offen.

 Trotzdem wurde es von fast allen, ganz klar einseitig betrachtet.
 Wobei vielen das rechtliche Verständnis, vollkommen abgeht. Andere meinen das der Aufseher sich so Probleme einhandelt.
 Das ist möglich, leider würde es zeigen das dann etwas bei den Gesetzen im Argen ist, wenn er einen Räuber nicht zu sehr belästigen sollte.
 Ich bekomm es langsam mit der Angst, wenn ich noch nicht strafmündig, oder Jugendstrafrecht lese, oder von Verfahren wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt.
 Das ist Täterschutz, wobei man ja wohl vorrangig das Opfer schützen sollte.
 Jeder halbwegs normal denkende Mensch, rechnet mit Ärger wenn er verbotene Dinge macht und verhält sich auch dementsprechend wenn er dabei erwischt wird.
 Ihm ist das dann peinlich.
 Normalerweise eskaliert das dann auch nicht, weil ja beide Seiten wissen wer im Recht ist.
 Hier lief es aus uns nicht bekannten Dingen anders, so anders das man meinte die Polizei holen zu müssen.

 Die vielen Beiträge, gibt es vermutlich, weil einige meinen das Fische Allgemeinbesitz seien und Kinder halt auch Sonderrechte haben, die Gegenseite vertritt Rechte und Fischschutz und meint das es eben keine Allgemeine Nutzung geben sollte, auch nicht von Kindern.
 Darum geht es bei dem Thema, weil es die Gegenseite oder Jeden weniger einseitig denkenden zum Wiederspruch bringt.

Wobei da auch immer mal wieder einer geschrieben hat der wohl selbst Aufseher ist. Dem aber selbst gar nicht klar ist warum er das macht und das man ein Amt nicht übernimmt ohne auch Risiken oder Nachteile zu erhalten.
 Wer so ein Amt übernimmt muss es auch ausfüllen wollen. 
 Will er alle Risiken vermeiden, immer nett erscheinen und meint das es ja nur um Fische gehe, kann er den Job nicht ausfüllen.
 Also mein Ding ist das auch nicht, für so etwas braucht es echte Kerle.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



gründler schrieb:


> Sommer vor nen paar Jahren, 21.30Uhr an einem großen Kiesteich.
> 
> Ich gucke so auf meine Ruten und unterhalte mich mit meinen Kollegen über Jagd,auf einmal Kinder am See.
> Na werden wohl Badegäste sein sagten wir uns,da hinten steht nen Zelt erklingt es übern See,ach ruft eine andere Stimme das sehen die von da nicht.
> ...



Gründler, von deinem Kaliber brauchen wir dringend mehr Leute. Genau so geht man mit den jungen Burschen um (und bringt denen was bei, ohne sie fertigzumachen). #6#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Toto1980 schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, denke ich, dass der Aufseher auch seine Kompetenzen überschritten hat, indem er dem Jungen die Rute wegnehmen wollte. Ein Vorzeigen hätte gereicht.
> Die Sicherstellung der Rute bzw. des Angelgeräts als Beweismittel??,was stets durch Beschlagnahme zu bewirken ist. Diese Befugnisse stehen einem Fischereiaufseher nicht zu.
> Oder der Fischereiaufseher von der Staatsanwaltschaft zum Hilfsbeamten bestellt?
> Frage ist, was hatte er mit der Rute vor??
> ...



Lies mal hier nach, welche Rechte ein Fischereiaufseher z.B. in NRW hat:
http://www.asv-telgte.de/Downloads/Fischereiaufseher Merkblatt.pdf


----------



## phirania (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Und ewig grüßt das murmeltier....


----------



## Toto1980 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

@Naturliebhaber,
habe ich gelesen...aber Bayern hat da wohl andere Gesetze und richtet sich da nach dem BayPAG.


----------



## Sharpo (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Falsch. 

Wenn du mich damit meinen solltest. Für die anderen kann ich nicht sprechen.

Ich wiederhole die Beiträge aber nicht sondern scrolle selber zurück.
So langsam glaube ich, ich kann den Grund 10000000 mal wiederholen und ihr seht immer noch nicht.   Einige scheinen wirklich verblendet zu sein. 
Und zum Thema echte Kerle....so ne ******** habe ich schon lange net gehört.
Es gibt immer wen der einem überlegen ist.






QUOTE=BERND2000;4506832]Das war zwar der Aufhänger, aber es ist gar nicht das Thema.
Wäre es das Thema, wären Fragen interessant wie und wo und auf was der Junge fischte.
 War das im Schongebiet, lagen da vielleicht schon einige auch geschützte Fische im Gras, wurde in einer Salmonidenstrecke mit Wurm gefischt und vieles mehr.


 Das eine mag man vielleicht schmunzelnd übersehen, das andere besser nicht...
 Wir wissen auch nichts über das Verhalten der Einzelpersonen, .....alles ist offen.

 Trotzdem wurde es von fast allen, ganz klar einseitig betrachtet.
 Wobei vielen das rechtliche Verständnis, vollkommen abgeht. Andere meinen das der Aufseher sich so Probleme einhandelt.
 Das ist möglich, leider würde es zeigen das dann etwas bei den Gesetzen im Argen ist, wenn er einen Räuber nicht zu sehr belästigen sollte.
 Ich bekomm es langsam mit der Angst, wenn ich noch nicht strafmündig, oder Jugendstrafrecht lese, oder von Verfahren wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt.
 Das ist Täterschutz, wobei man ja wohl vorrangig das Opfer schützen sollte.
 Jeder halbwegs normal denkende Mensch, rechnet mit Ärger wenn er verbotene Dinge macht und verhält sich auch dementsprechend wenn er dabei erwischt wird.
 Ihm ist das dann peinlich.
 Normalerweise eskaliert das dann auch nicht, weil ja beide Seiten wissen wer im Recht ist.
 Hier lief es aus uns nicht bekannten Dingen anders, so anders das man meinte die Polizei holen zu müssen.

 Die vielen Beiträge, gibt es vermutlich, weil einige meinen das Fische Allgemeinbesitz seien und Kinder halt auch Sonderrechte haben, die Gegenseite vertritt Rechte und Fischschutz und meint das es eben keine Allgemeine Nutzung geben sollte, auch nicht von Kindern.
 Darum geht es bei dem Thema, weil es die Gegenseite oder Jeden weniger einseitig denkenden zum Wiederspruch bringt.

Wobei da auch immer mal wieder einer geschrieben hat der wohl selbst Aufseher ist. Dem aber selbst gar nicht klar ist warum er das macht und das man ein Amt nicht übernimmt ohne auch Risiken oder Nachteile zu erhalten.
 Wer so ein Amt übernimmt muss es auch ausfüllen wollen. 
 Will er alle Risiken vermeiden, immer nett erscheinen und meint das es ja nur um Fische gehe, kann er den Job nicht ausfüllen.
 Also mein Ding ist das auch nicht, für so etwas braucht es echte Kerle.[/QUOTE]


----------



## BERND2000 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Gründler, von deinem Kaliber brauchen wir dringend mehr Leute. Genau so geht man mit den jungen Burschen um (und bringt denen was bei, ohne sie fertigzumachen). #6#6


 
 So handelte ich auch schon öfter.
 Nur kann der Fall ganz anders liegen, wenn der Junge oder die Mutter da vor Ort die Welle machten.

 Oder der Aufseher zum Beispiel, vom Staat eingesetzt arbeitet und es weniger um den Schutz des Eigentums, sondern um das Durchsetzen des Rechtes geht.

 Dann ist sicher entscheidend ob er nur angelte, oder ob da viel gefangen wurde und was das für Fische waren.

 Ich vinde schon das es ein Unterschied macht ob da ein Kind Angeln .... spielt oder ausprobiert.
 Oder ob ein schon gekonnt und vollausgestattet gefischt wird, denn dann hat er auch das Wissen und die Reife zu wissen was er tut.
 Vor allem kann er dann auch Schaden anrichten, wenn er auch weitere Dinge nicht beachtet.



 Ich habe auch mal Erwachsene wie Kinder einfach nach Haus geschickt,  ruhig liegende beköderte Blinker und Wobbler in der Raubfischschonzeit zeigen ja Unwissen, vor allem wenn sie das direkt neben einem machen.

 Ich habe es aber auch schon erlebt das dort Kinder am Wasser saßen, die angesprochen sagten, man habe Ihnen nichts zu sagen und Ihr Vater hätte Ihnen gesagt sie dürfen das.
 Pappa kam dann auch und brachte Brötchen und meinte man solle das doch nicht so streng sehen.
 Doof gelaufen als wir Ihm dann vor seinen Kindern klarmachten das wir dann wohl die Polizei einbeziehen müssen.
 Was für ein Idiot, das vor seinen Kindern mit 3 Aufsehern und weiteren Zeugen zu versuchen, die eigentlich bei so etwas bei Kindern nur *Buh...*machten. 
 Das wäre für Ihn ganz doof ausgegangen, weil es ja nicht einmal mehr mangelnde Aufsicht gewesen wäre.
 Solche Idioten gibt es halt.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Hallo,

ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, daß in der heutigen Zeit mit all ihren vielen Informationsmöglichkeiten jemand nicht weiss, was kleine Kinder vor sechzig Jahren schon wussten: nämlich, daß man nicht einfach so an ein Gewässer gehen darf, um dort zu fischen.
Meine Kumpels und ich wußten das auf jeden Fall im Alter von etwa 8 Jahren schon. Wir hätten uns aber auch mit 8 nicht so dämlich angestellt wie der 13jährige um den es hier geht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sharpo (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Ich wusste dies vor 35 Jahren net und viele wissen dies heute nicht Ht mal. Der Grund ist in fast ganz Europa vor allem Osten ist es üblich ohne Papiere angeln zu gehen.

Das ist doch aber auch egal. Es bestreitet keiner das Mutter und Sohn unrechtmäßig dort gefischt haben. Auch bestreitet keiner das dies geahndet werden muss. Wie das ist ein anderes Blatt. 

Worüber hier hitzig debattiert wird ist über das Verhalten des Aufseher.  Und ja es war sein recht auch dies bestreitet kaum einer.

Also was soll dieses ganze geHampelmann von früher  und die jungen blabla la. Wenn die Jugend so schlimm ist...warum nimmt der Aufseher einfach die Ruten aus dem Wasser.? Er steht sich alleine zwei Tätern gegenüber.
Ich weiss nicht warum ihr die Situation nicht schnallt? 
War der Aufseher so ein ganzer Kerl? Mehr Kerl als Hirn oder was?


----------



## Dachfeger (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

|gaehn:


----------



## Lajos1 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich wusste dies vor 35 Jahren net und viele wissen dies heute nicht Ht mal. Der Grund ist in fast ganz Europa vor allem Osten ist es üblich ohne Papiere angeln zu gehen.
> 
> Das ist doch aber auch egal. Es bestreitet keiner das Mutter und Sohn unrechtmäßig dort gefischt haben. Auch bestreitet keiner das dies geahndet werden muss. Wie das ist ein anderes Blatt.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

also ich bin viel in Europa zum Fischen herumgekommen, auch vor Jahrzehnten schon, nicht in allen aber doch in einem guten Dutzend der europäischen Länder; in keinem von denen konnte man ohne "Papiere" angeln. In manchen genügte der Erlaubnisschein für das jeweilige Gewässer, in manchen brauchte man, ähnlich wie bei uns, zusätzlich so eine Art "staatlichen" Fischereischein.
Zu Deiner Frage nach einem "gestandenen Mannsbild" aus einem vorherigen Beitrag von Dir: das bezieht sich nicht unbedingt nur auf die Muskelmasse. Als Solches wird bei uns jemand bezeichnet, der etwas darstellt und sich auch entsprechend durchsetzen kann.
Fischereiaufseher ist kein Job für selbstzweifelnde Weicheier.
Aber ich weiss jetzt auch, warum es bei euch Gewässerstrecken gibt, wo sich niemand zum kontrollieren hintraut. Wie schon erwähnt, in Bayern undenkbar.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Ich kenn in Bayern auch viele Gewässer, wo rechtswidrig massenhaft maßige Fische zurückgesetzt werden, Köderfische Posen durch Tümpel ziehen etc., ohne dass da groß was gesagt wird...

Das mit den Kontrollen ist so ne Sache - die treffen oft nur Gastangler, während der Vereinspräsi daneben gerade versucht, den nächsten Köfi ausm Eimer zu fangen.....

Ich finds aber witzig, das Diksussionsbedürfnis diesbezüglich scheint doch groß zu sein hier .. ;-))

Meine Frage am Anfang war ja nur, ob einer genaueres weiss über die Vorfall (siehe Posting 1)....


----------



## Reg A. (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich wusste dies vor 35 Jahren net und viele wissen dies heute nicht Ht mal. Der Grund ist in fast ganz Europa vor allem Osten ist es üblich ohne Papiere angeln zu gehen.
> 
> Nein, dass ist höchstens in Teilen Osteuropas so; im restlichen Europa brauchst du durchaus deine Papiere. (Dass man an diese deutlich leichter kommt als hier in Deutschland, steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt und ist nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion.)
> Zum Thema Papiere: es besteht ja auch die (geringe) Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Junge durchaus über einen Jugendfischereischein verfügt! Es gibt ja nicht nur "Schwarzfischer", die komplett ohne Papiere angeln; ein nicht zu unterschätzender Prozentsatz ist durchaus im Besitz eines gültigen staatlichen Fischereischeins, nur eben nicht eines Erlaubnisscheins für das entsprechende Gewässer. Und hier in meiner Region macht diese Gruppe nach Aussagen mir bekannter Aufseher die knappe Hälfte aller "Schwarzfischer" aus.
> ...



Wieso die Ruten? Da steht nur was von einer Rute. Und es steht auch nicht da, dass der Aufseher die Rute aus dem Wasser genommen hat, lediglich, dass er sie dem Jungen wegzunehmen versuchte. Der Junge kann sie bei diesem Versuch auch schon in der Hand gehabt haben. Du interpretierst hier Dinge in die Situation, die die geringe Faktenlage überhaupt nicht hergibt.
Und ich - für die anderen kann ich nicht sprechen - habe die Situation natürlich "geschnallt". Nur schätze ich sie eben anders ein (nochmal: niemand von uns war dabei und kann sich ein absolut dezidiertes Urteil erlauben!) und vertrete diesbezüglich eine andere Meinung als du. Fällt es dir so schwer, diesen Umstand zu verstehen? Oder hast du generell Probleme damit, wenn deine Gesprächspartner eine andere Meinung als du vertreten?

Bernd hat es doch ganz gut auf den Punkt gebracht:


> Die vielen Beiträge, gibt es vermutlich, weil einige meinen das Fische  Allgemeinbesitz seien und Kinder halt auch Sonderrechte haben, die  Gegenseite vertritt Rechte und Fischschutz und meint das es eben keine  Allgemeine Nutzung geben sollte, auch nicht von Kindern.
> Darum geht es bei dem Thema, weil es die Gegenseite oder Jeden weniger einseitig denkenden zum Wiederspruch bringt.


Das sind zwei Meinungen, die (abgesehen vom juristischen Aspekt) erstmal gleichberechtigt nebeneinander stehen. Man kann eine davon vertreten, muss die andere nicht gutheißen, aber zumindest akzeptieren sollte man sie doch.


----------



## Reg A. (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das mit den Kontrollen ist so ne Sache - die treffen oft nur Gastangler, während der Vereinspräsi daneben gerade versucht, den nächsten Köfi ausm Eimer zu fangen.....



Hm, der Großteil der Gewässer in Bayern ist doch in Vereinshand, und nur ein relativ geringer Prozentsatz der Vereine gibt überhaupt Tageskarten für Gastangler aus. Hinzu kommt, dass die von dir geschilderte Situation eigentlich nur auf kleine Vereine zutreffend sein kann; bei solchen mit mehreren hundert oder gar über tausend Mitgliedern weiß der Aufseher i.d.R. ertsmal gar nicht, ob der von ihm kontrollierte Angler ein Vereinsmitglied oder ein Gastangler ist, bis er sich die Papiere hat zeigen lassen... Ist aber OT


----------



## Sharpo (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Kollege dann kennste die Menschen in der Pampa nicht. Dir als dummen Touristen ist doch klar das man dem das Geld aus der Tasche zieht.
Schlimm schlimm schlimm

Und ja...es gibt halt nicht solche 100% gesetzeskonforme Menschen wie Dich. Der eine fährt zu schnell, der andere hü der andere ho..

Und übrigens de Junge war nicht zu dumm, er hatte nur pech das er erwischt wurde.

Oder bist Du zu dumm wenn Dich ein Blitzer beim zu schnell fahren erwischt. 
Übrigens ich wusste schon mit 8 Jahren das man dies net darf.  





Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich bin viel in Europa zum Fischen herumgekommen, auch vor Jahrzehnten schon, nicht in allen aber doch in einem guten Dutzend der europäischen Länder; in keinem von denen konnte man ohne "Papiere" angeln. In manchen genügte der Erlaubnisschein für das jeweilige Gewässer, in manchen brauchte man, ähnlich wie bei uns, zusätzlich so eine Art "staatlichen" Fischereischein.
> Zu Deiner Frage nach einem "gestandenen Mannsbild" aus einem vorherigen Beitrag von Dir: das bezieht sich nicht unbedingt nur auf die Muskelmasse. Als Solches wird bei uns jemand bezeichnet, der etwas darstellt und sich auch entsprechend durchsetzen kann.
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Wieso die Ruten? Da steht nur was von einer Rute. Und es steht auch nicht da, dass der Aufseher die Rute aus dem Wasser genommen hat, lediglich, dass er sie dem Jungen wegzunehmen versuchte. Der Junge kann sie bei diesem Versuch auch schon in der Hand gehabt haben. Du interpretierst hier Dinge in die Situation, die die geringe Faktenlage überhaupt nicht hergibt.
> Und ich - für die anderen kann ich nicht sprechen - habe die Situation natürlich "geschnallt". Nur schätze ich sie eben anders ein (nochmal: niemand von uns war dabei und kann sich ein absolut dezidiertes Urteil erlauben!) und vertrete diesbezüglich eine andere Meinung als du. Fällt es dir so schwer, diesen Umstand zu verstehen? Oder hast du generell Probleme damit, wenn deine Gesprächspartner eine andere Meinung als du vertreten?
> 
> Bernd hat es doch ganz gut auf den Punkt gebracht:
> Das sind zwei Meinungen, die (abgesehen vom juristischen Aspekt) erstmal gleichberechtigt nebeneinander stehen. Man kann eine davon vertreten, muss die andere nicht gutheißen, aber zumindest akzeptieren sollte man sie doch.



Joa und da steht der junge war ist 13 Jahre alt und net 14 und keine Kante und kein Schwerverbrecher..und und und..hätte hätte Fahrradkette. Ach das der Junge zu dumm oder zu blöde war steht da auch net.
ja und anschliessend beleidigte die Mutter den Aufseher. Anschliessend nicht vorher...

Und...ja der Aufseher ist ein Held. Fisch vor Gesundheit vor Mensch.
Ihm war es die Sache Wert sich mit einer Mutter und einem Kind körperlich anzulegen.
(steht da auch..Kind soll Kratzer...haben, Kratzer kann klein bis gross sein) 


Was ein Irrsinn.

Um den ganze Irrsinn noch einen drauf zu setzen.

ich behaupte min. 50% der Angler am Gewäässer sind Schwarzangler. Auch die fleissig im Angelverein aktiv sind.

Wisst ihr warum?

Na dann schaut mal auf eure Erlaubnisscheine und ins MItgliedsheft des DAFV.

Papiere unterschrieben? Marken eingeklebt? Fangbuch dabei, ordentlich geführt?

Ich durfte solch eine Kontrolle mal erleben. 40 Angler eines Vereins am Gewässer. Polizei hat kontrolliert. Es ging die Post ab. Aufseher wurde tel. dazu gerufen.
35 Angler hatten die Erlaubnisscheine nicht unterschrieben und ihre Marken eingeklebt.
Manche hatten nicht mal das DAFV Beitragsheft dabei.

Ach Mist dies war ja im total verkommenen Pott.

Alles Schwarzangler ohne gültige Papiere.
Da hätte  man ja die Angel aus dem Wasser holen müssen.....
Das wäre ein Gemetzel geworden....  

Aber ein richtiger Kerl von Aufseher hätte dies natürlich gemacht.

An Verbandsgewässern sieht es nicht besser.


----------



## Norbi (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Moin @ All
1.In Hamburg verhält es sich so....Der fischereiaufseher hat das Recht Angelgeräte einzuziehen und der Polizei zuzuführen.
2.Da der Junge erst 13Jahre alt ist geht Er Straffrei aus.

Jetzt zur Mutter......verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht,aufforderung zu einer Straftat (Eltern haften für Ihre Kinder) Beleidigung.

Ach ja.......13 Jährige können sehr auf Kravall gebürstet sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das mit den Kontrollen ist so ne Sache - die treffen oft nur Gastangler, während der Vereinspräsi daneben gerade versucht, den nächsten Köfi ausm Eimer zu fangen.....
> 
> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin @ All
> 1.In Hamburg verhält es sich so....Der fischereiaufseher hat das Recht Angelgeräte einzuziehen und der Polizei zuzuführen.
> 2.Da der Junge erst 13Jahre alt ist geht Er Straffrei aus.
> 
> ...




Aufseher auch.

Und die beiden angeblichen Straftaten zur Mutter.....denkste. 
Weder Aufsichtspflicht verletzt noch Aufforderung zur Straftat.

Sie war dabei. Also Aufsicht wurde ja geleistet. Und bei einem 13jährigen ist es eh so eine Sache mit de Aufsichtspflicht. Die gibt es faktisch in dem Alter nicht.

Sie kommt eher dran wegen Beldeidigung und Verletzung der Fürsorgepflicht.

Beim Aufseher..schwierig. Einerseits hat er aus Notwehr gehandelt, andereseits hat er überreagiert und eine körperliche auseinandersetzung provoziert incl. Verletzung des Jungen. Denke der wird auch sein Fett abbekommen.


----------



## Norbi (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aufseher auch.



Sicher.......aber Du scheinst Dich auf die Fischereiaufseher eingeschossen zu haben.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Hallo Sharpo,

siehst Du, das alles brauchen wir nicht in Bayern. Ich brauche keine Marke irgendwo einkleben, ich brauche meinen Angelschein nicht zu unterschreiben und das Fangbuch ist integriert im Erlaubnisschein. Wenn ich den allerdings nicht dabei habe, ja, dann bin ich dran, wie ich auch dran bin, wenn ich ohne Papiere Auto fahre und erwischt werde.
Du siehst also, so überbürokratisiert sind wir nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sharpo (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das mit den Kontrollen ist so ne Sache - die treffen oft nur Gastangler, während der Vereinspräsi daneben gerade versucht, den nächsten Köfi ausm Eimer zu fangen.....
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Norbi schrieb:


> Sicher.......aber Du scheinst Dich auf die Fischereiaufseher eingeschossen zu haben.



Nöö nicht direkt eher auf die User hier die das uneigennützige Handeln des Aufsehers unterstützen sogar fordern.

2 Täter , 1 Aufseher. Beide Täter offenbar nicht kooperativ. Aufseher nimmt dann auf eigeninitiative die Angelrute aus dem Wasser.
Na wohin führt dies bei Nichtkooperativen Tätern?

Oftmals in Streit und Handgreiflichkeiten.

(Aber nicht in Bayern in der Pampa)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Fischereiaufseher ist kein Job für selbstzweifelnde Weicheier.



Aber auch kein Job für ungestüme Profilneurotiker oder 101%ige Paragraphenreiter.

Gelegentliche Selbstzweifel sind nie verkehrt.Niemand macht immer alles richtig.Reflexion der eigenen Denke und des Tuns,birgt immer die Chance der Optimierung. 

Nutzen!

Insofern ziehe ich vor Situationsbedingt überwiegend richtig handelnden FA meinen Hut.

Das kann in Situation A bedeuten, fünfe mal gerade sein zu lassen,in Situation B dann auch nicht.

Keine Situation,ist wie die andere.
Das dümmste auf das man heutzutage bauen kann, ist scheinbar sichere Routine.

Fingerspitzengefühl und die richtige Dosis Weitblick,machen heutige "Helden" des Alltags aus.

Das immer und überall 100%ige pochen auf das Recht,sei es das eigene oder in Vertretung anderer,bringt heutzutage niemanden auf Dauer sonderlich weit.

Das hat auch nichts mit Feigheit oder Kapitulation vor Unrecht zu tun.

Veränderungen in der Gesellschaft,im simplen miteinander, erfordern auch geänderte Strategien und Vorgehensweisen.

Ausser man möchte irgendwann, vor lauter immer und überall Rechthaberei,als nervlich aufgeriebenes Wrack enden.

Wir leben nicht mehr im Jahr 1900 in dem eine Pickelhaube automatisch für Respekt vor Gesetz und Ordnung stand.

Aber auch für gelegentliche Schattenseiten.

Ob wir diese vielen negativen Veränderungen des 21.Jhd schön finden,ist ja nicht die Frage.

Nur wie wir damit heutzutage umgehen.

Zurückdrehen können wir die Uhr nicht mehr.


----------



## Sharpo (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Aber auch kein Job für ungestüme Profilneurotiker oder 101%ige Paragraphenreiter.
> 
> Gelegentliche Selbstzweifel sind nie verkehrt.Niemand macht immer alles richtig.Reflexion der eigenen Denke und des Tuns,birgt immer die Chance der Optimierung.
> 
> ...



#6

Kriminelle gab es aber immer. Und die haben sich selten freiwillig ihr Tatwerkzeug einfach so abnehmen lassen....ganz besonders wenn diese in der Überzahl waren.
Und dies ist sicherlich in Flensburg noch in Obersdorf nicht anderes.


----------



## ronram (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Mal so halb-OT:

@sharpo
Ich weiß ja, dass du aus NRW kommst...wo braucht man denn hier bei uns zwingend einen DAFV-Ausweis zum Angeln? 
Ich habe zwar auch so einen (leider), aber der ist das Papier nicht wert auf das er gedruckt wurde...


----------



## Reg A. (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Joa und da steht der junge war ist 13 Jahre alt und net 14 und keine Kante und kein Schwerverbrecher..und und und..hätte hätte Fahrradkette.
> 
> Habe ich nie bestritten und tut auch nichts zur Sache.
> 
> ...



Glaub ich dir aufs Wort und deckt sich auch mit einigen Erfahrungen, die ich schon machen musste. Untermauert deine *hüstel* "Argumentationslinie" nur leider gar nicht. Wobei, in deiner Vorstellung evtl. schon, denn du gehst ja davon aus, dass es in der Diskussion hier einzig und allein darum geht, ob der Aufseher angemessen gehandelt hat, indem er die Ausrüstung des Jungen konfiszieren wollte. Das ist aber nur ein Aspekt unter vielen, und auch diesbezüglich können wir uns mangels weiterführender Informationen kein Urteil erlauben. Schlimmstenfalls hat der Aufseher die Situation eben falsch eingeschätzt. Ist dir bestimmt noch nie passiert...


----------



## Norbi (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Kriminelle gab es aber immer. Und die haben sich selten freiwillig ihr Tatwerkzeug einfach so abnehmen lassen....ganz besonders wenn diese in der Überzahl waren.
> Und dies ist sicherlich in Flensburg noch in Obersdorf nicht anderes.



Ähhh,Mutter und Sohn sind in der Überzahl,und somit Kriminelle???:m


----------



## Sharpo (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



ronram schrieb:


> Mal so halb-OT:
> 
> @sharpo
> Ich weiß ja, dass du aus NRW kommst...wo braucht man denn hier bei uns zwingend einen DAFV-Ausweis zum Angeln?
> Ich habe zwar auch so einen (leider), aber der ist das Papier nicht wert auf das er gedruckt wurde...



Ich mein dies steht in den Verbandsunterlagen. 
Erlaubnisschein für Verbandsgewässer nur gültig bei eingeklebten Marken im grünen Lappen (DAFV Ausweis oder auch Verbandsausweis....bei dem einen sind Verbandsmarken drin, beim anderen DAFV Marken)

ich habe die jetzt nicht vorliegen.


----------



## pink-fishing-girl (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

es kommt ja immer darauf an welcher aufseher vorbeikommt. 

bei einem ehrenamtlichen fischereiaufseher aus dem eigenen verein sehe ich ggf. keine probleme. 
bei einem fischereiaufsichtsbeamten des landkreises bzw. des staatlichen fischereiamtes bin ich mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## Revilo62 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Lajos1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auch der Vorsitzende wenn er vom Aufseher erwischt wird?
> ...


----------



## ronram (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich mein dies steht in den Verbandsunterlagen.
> Erlaubnisschein für Verbandsgewässer nur gültig bei eingeklebten Marken im grünen Lappen (DAFV Ausweis oder auch Verbandsausweis....bei dem einen sind Verbandsmarken drin, beim anderen DAFV Marken)
> 
> ich habe die jetzt nicht vorliegen.


Ah ok, Gewässer, bei denen der Verband die Erlaubnisscheine ausgibt.
An die habe ich gar nicht mehr gedacht...
Verdrängung :-D


----------



## Sharpo (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



ronram schrieb:


> Ah ok, Gewässer, bei denen der Verband die Erlaubnisscheine ausgibt.
> An die habe ich gar nicht mehr gedacht...
> Verdrängung :-D



Erwähnt weil ich immer wieder erlebe wie bei einer Kontrolle den Anglern (Nachbaranglern) die Beitragsmarken aus dem gelben Schein fallen.  |supergri
Unterschriften fehlen etc etc..

Somit ohne gültige Papiere angeln.


----------



## Andal (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Jetzt schweift doch bitte nicht dauernd in andere Bundesländer ab. Es ist Bayern hier der Gegenstand und dieses Bayern ist ebenso anders, wie es alle anderen Bundesländer für sich auch anders sind - Dank dem Föderalismus.

Angenommen du stehst als Bayer auf deinem eigenen Grund und Boden und angelst in deinem eigenen Gewässer mit deinem eigenen Fischereirecht, dann hast du deinen eigenen gültigen Fischereischein mitzuführen. Angenommen es kommt eine kontrollberechtigte Person vorbei, dann hast du diesen auf Verlangen auszuhändigen. In Bayern ausdrücklich aushändigen und nicht nur vorzeigen. Hast du nicht, oder willst du nicht, kann man dir bereits "einen machen". Zusätzlich ist diese k.P. dann auch noch berechtigt, bis zur Abklärung der Verhältnisse, dein Angelzeug einzuziehen und so weiter und so fort. Das sind alles per Gesetz geregelte Sachen und da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab. Wem das nicht passt, der muss ja in diesem Land kein Angler sein. Gewußt hat es jedenfalls schon vorher.

Das mag alles sehr überzogen wirken, aber wenn man den Spieß einmal umdreht und es aus der Sicht eines Rechtsinhabers betrachtet, dann schaut es gleich ganz anders aus. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass auch nur einer unter euch allen ist, der etwas dagegen hat wenn sein Eigentum von offizieller Seite her eine Überwachung und einen Schutz erfährt.

Noch dazu, wenn es sich bei diesem Eigentum um eine europaweit bekanntes Salmonidenrevier handelt, dessen jährliche "Betriebskosten mit Sicherheit einen horrenden Betrag ausmachen. Da möchte ich euch hören und erleben, wenn dann mal eben aus der nächsten größeren Stadt die Grattler (bayr. für Angehörige der unteren Gesellschaftsschichten, oder solche, die sich dementsprechend benehmen) anrücken, ohne jede Legitimation angeln und dann auch noch das Maul aufreissen!

Wir leben halt nicht in einem Kibbutz, wo allen alles gehört. Und wenn dem so wäre, hättet ihr sicher auch gleich wieder was zum maulen!


----------



## PAFischer (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

@sharpo

Ich lese immer überzahl und gefährlich.
Wir reden von einem 13 Jährigen der mit seiner Mutti beim Schwarzangeln erwischt wurde und nicht von Hannibal und seiner Truppe.

Wir werden hier nie auf einen Nenner kommen.

Es ist doch überall so. 2 Leute 3 Meinungen.

Der Hippie findet alles Knorke, die Leute die dem Kommunismus nachweinen finden Besitz ist Schall und Rauch, es gibt die konservativeren, die das Recht auch bei einem 13 Jährigen durchgesetzt wissen wollen und andere denen es völlig egal ist und lieber ihren Namen tanzen.

Ich habe hier den Eindruck, dass mancher meint, je öfter er sich wiederholt desto mehr hat er Recht.

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass auch Kinder das Eigentum anderer achten müssen und es wenn nötig auch mit Strafe lernen. Und nein, ich bin nicht dafür dass man Kindern ne Backpfeiffe gibt, Strafe kann auch anders aussehen.


----------



## Sharpo (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Sharpo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hatte ich auch mal gedacht, aber selbst erlebt und es war kaum zu glauben:
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Lajos1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auch der Vorsitzende wenn er vom Aufseher erwischt wird?
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt schweift doch bitte nicht dauernd in andere Bundesländer ab. Es ist Bayern hier der Gegenstand und dieses Bayern ist ebenso anders, wie es alle anderen Bundesländer für sich auch anders sind - Dank dem Föderalismus.
> 
> Angenommen du stehst als Bayer auf deinem eigenen Grund und Boden und angelst in deinem eigenen Gewässer mit deinem eigenen Fischereirecht, dann hast du deinen eigenen gültigen Fischereischein mitzuführen. Angenommen es kommt eine kontrollberechtigte Person vorbei, dann hast du diesen auf Verlangen auszuhändigen. In Bayern ausdrücklich aushändigen und nicht nur vorzeigen. Hast du nicht, oder willst du nicht, kann man dir bereits "einen machen". Zusätzlich ist diese k.P. dann auch noch berechtigt, bis zur Abklärung der Verhältnisse, dein Angelzeug einzuziehen und so weiter und so fort. Das sind alles per Gesetz geregelte Sachen und da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab. Wem das nicht passt, der muss ja in diesem Land kein Angler sein. Gewußt hat es jedenfalls schon vorher.
> 
> ...




ist doch alles gut, bestreitet keiner.
Nur wehrt sich ein 13jähriger Bub..hat Angst um seine Angeln...er weiss ja nicht was damit passiert oder doch? egal.
So und nun hängt der 13jährige am Hosenbein des Aufsehers und die Mutter kommt hinzu...
Keilerei am Gewässer.  

Hurra zwei Furien
Drei Furien...

Aber passt schon.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Aber auch kein Job für ungestüme Profilneurotiker oder 101%ige Paragraphenreiter.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Sharpo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Revilo62 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Sharpo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo,
> ...


----------



## W-Lahn (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Denke hiermit ist alles zum Thema gesagt.
> Bin jetzt raus endgültig.



?????


----------



## Sharpo (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> ?????



ja leider...:c


----------



## Lajos1 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Lajos1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Lol.
> ...


----------



## Andal (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

@ Sharpo:

Worauf willst du jetzt eigentlich hinaus?

Sollen jetzt alle Fischereiaufsichten beide Augen zudrücken, wenn jemand angelt, der sich noch nicht täglich rasieren muss? Sollen sie dann auch gleich am besten das Weite suchen, weil ja vielleicht mordlüstige, alleinerziehende Mütter im Gesträuch lauern könnten? Sind dir konsequent durchgeführte Kontrollen per se ein Greul? Gilt dir das Eigentum anderer nichts? Sollen grundsätzlich Kontrolleure in rechtlich eindeutigen Lagen die Polizei belästigen, die ja sonst nichts anders zu tun hat? Soll man grundsätzlich vor der Dreistigkeit dummer Menschen (hier Mutter und Sohn) einknicken, damit ja bloß kein Staub aufgewirbelt wird? Vertrittst du den Standpunkt "was dir gehört, gehört auch mir und was mir gehört, das geht dich einen Dreck an"?

Also was!?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da bin ich voll und ganz bei Dir. Solche Leute braucht man nicht, aber auch keine Fischereiaufseher, die offensichtlich für diese Tätigkeit ungeeignet sind.



Sagen wir mal so,es ist und bleibt selbst für gute Leute ein undankbarer Job.

Du packst 10 Leute und davon bekommen nicht wenige, Wochen danach, bei der Durchsicht ihrer Post das grinsen..ok,in Bayern vielleicht nur 2-3[emoji6] 

Geringfügigkeit..

Mangels besonderen öffentl.Interesse..

Gegen Zahlung von Betrag X eingestellt..

Versuch dann mal einem 13 jährigen zu vermitteln,das ausgerechnet seine Tat des Scheiterhaufens würdig ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Lajos1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Grundsätzlich solltest Du Recht haben, aber mit dem zunehmenden Liberalismus was das Angeln betrifft, kann er mit einem Urlauberschein oder der Friedfischangelkarte in BRB in Deutschland angeln, trotz Verurteilung, da hier kein Personalienabgleich stattfindet, geht auch insofern nicht, da zum Erwerb dieser Karten keinFührungszeugnis erforderlich ist und lediglich eine interne Registrierung stattfindet.
> ...


----------



## Andal (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Versuch dann mal einem 13 jährigen zu vermitteln,das ausgerechnet seine Tat des Scheiterhaufens würdig ist.



Gar kein Problem. Konkret zu diesem Fall: "Wenn du weiter bockig bleibst, wirst du garantiert in Bayern niemals einen Fischereischein bekommen. Angeln ist dann für dich gestorben!"


----------



## Sharpo (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Andal schrieb:


> @ Sharpo:
> 
> Worauf willst du jetzt eigentlich hinaus?
> 
> ...



Andal...

was sollen diese Fragen? 
Ich (und andere) habe doch mehrfach Alternativen aufgezeigt.

Und auf die Gefahr in der sich der Aufseher begibt hingewiesen. 
(Aber das ist ja sein Arsch, da habt ihr Recht.)


----------



## Lajos1 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Versuch dann mal einem 13 jährigen zu vermitteln,das ausgerechnet seine Tat des Scheiterhaufens würdig ist.



Hallo,

wobei wir wieder beim Thema sind.
Wie ich schon anfangs und auch danach mehrmals erwähnte;
dort ist das Terrain sehr übersichtlich. Man ist dort meist wie auf dem Präsentierteller. Noch dazu ist dort fast ausschließlich das Fliegenfischen erlaubt. Jemand der mit einer anderen Methode fischt, fällt daher zwangsläufig sofort auf.
Daher schrieb ich auch, daß der Junge dämlich ist, seine Mutter sowieso, dort zu fischen. Das hätten wir als 8jährige früher nie getan. Viel zu übersichtlich und viel zu auffällig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Andal...
> 
> was sollen diese Fragen?
> Ich (und andere) habe doch mehrfach Alternativen aufgezeigt.


Alternativen aufgezeigt? Du und andere haben aufgezeigt, wie man sich so einer Situation nähern könnte. Das ist ja auch in Ordnung so. Aber wer sagt dir und den anderen, dass die Aufsicht es nicht so probiert hat, dass erst die Bockigkeit die Eskalation ausgelöst hat?
Darum stellte ich dir diese Fragen. Um zu erkunden, was du uns wirklich sagen möchtest.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und auf die Gefahr in der sich der Aufseher begibt hingewiesen.
> (Aber das ist ja sein Arsch, da habt ihr Recht.)



Ja klar... jeder Fischereiaufseher ist ja quasi bei der Übergabe des Ausweise und der Marke schon so gut wie tot... am Dorfweiher lauert die Mexican Mafia. Das ist doch, bei allem Respekt, ein klein wenig paranoid!


----------



## Tobi92 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Schon witzig, wenn jemand wie Sharpo, mit diesem Diskussionsverhalten "NEIN NEIN NEIN, meine Meinung ist die einzig Richtige und die habt ihr ALLE uneingeschränkt zu teilen", von Deeskalation spricht....


----------



## Dachfeger (14. April 2016)

*AW: Fischwilderei endet mit Auseinandersetzung*

Wo ist denn bloß der "Gefällt mir" Button?;+


----------

